# ULA 7TH ANNUAL CHRISTMAS PARTY



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 10:25 PM~15114364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 17 2009, 11:35 PM~15114524
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: WILL YOU BE PARTYING WIT US??


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 11:25 PM~15114364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH IS VIP????


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 18 2009, 08:39 AM~15116782
> *HOW MUCH IS VIP????
> *


pm sent foo!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 08:41 AM~15116794
> *pm sent foo!
> *


FOOL??? :uh: :uh: PM SENT BACK WEY!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 10:25 PM~15114364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my fav times of the year besides Halloween! Can't wait hope I'm in town for it! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 18 2009, 08:44 AM~15116811
> *FOOL??? :uh:  :uh: PM SENT BACK WEY!!!!! :angry:
> *



:uh: quit crying :tears:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 18 2009, 08:56 AM~15116871
> *One of my fav times of the year besides Halloween!  Can't wait hope I'm in town for it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: u better be here! or we gonna KIDnap you lol :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 07:56 AM~15116876
> *:uh: quit crying  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 18 2009, 08:59 AM~15116889
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 08:56 AM~15116876
> *:uh: quit crying  :tears:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :rant: :rant: :420:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 08:58 AM~15116884
> *:uh: u better be here! or we gonna KIDnap you lol  :roflmao:
> *



Sho' will!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 07:58 AM~15116884
> *:uh: u better be here! or we gonna KIDnap you lol  :roflmao:
> *


Yea I'm hoping that's not the weekend of chi-town


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 18 2009, 09:03 AM~15116918
> *Yea I'm hoping that's not the weekend of chi-town
> *



um...doesn't matter YOUR going! LOL


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 18 2009, 08:03 AM~15116920
> *um...doesn't matter YOUR going! LOL
> *


Lol, yea and catch the red eye, huh?


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 18 2009, 09:04 AM~15116927
> *Lol, yea and catch the red eye, huh?
> *


maybe.... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 18 2009, 09:04 AM~15116927
> *Lol, yea and catch the red eye, huh?
> *



:0 :0 :420: :420:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 18 2009, 08:06 AM~15116939
> *:0  :0  :420:  :420:
> *


Not that kind of red eye loco :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 18 2009, 09:09 AM~15116970
> *Not that kind of red eye loco :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :loco: :dunno:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 18 2009, 08:12 AM~15116984
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :loco:  :dunno:
> *


El vuelo, pen....!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 18 2009, 09:18 AM~15117032
> *El vuelo, pen....!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 18 2009, 07:04 AM~15116927
> *Lol, yea and catch the red eye, huh?
> *


Dont let anyone fart on your pillow and your straight.... lol :biggrin: 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 18 2009, 11:18 AM~15118537
> *Dont let anyone fart on your pillow and your straight.... lol  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Ha, you have me laughing over here, knocked up! Nah, no farting but Id rather use mc lovin as a pillow, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

TICKETS WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE AT ULA MEETING TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 07:58 AM~15116884
> *:uh: u better be here! or we gonna KIDnap you lol  :roflmao:
> *


LOL......IF SHE WENT OUT OF TOWN THEN SHE WAS ALREADY *KID*NAPPED LOL!... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 10:25 PM~15114364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IMMA CRASH IT AND MAKE IT MY BDAY PARTY.......


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 23 2009, 02:10 PM~15164519
> *LOL......IF SHE WENT OUT OF TOWN THEN  SHE WAS ALREADY KIDNAPPED  LOL!... :biggrin:
> *



:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

TRUE LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 23 2009, 02:13 PM~15164550
> *IMMA CRASH IT AND MAKE IT MY BDAY PARTY.......
> *


 :uh: 

 HMMMM....MORE REASON TO PARTY!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 23 2009, 01:10 PM~15164519
> *LOL......IF SHE WENT OUT OF TOWN THEN  SHE WAS ALREADY KIDNAPPED  LOL!... :biggrin:
> *



Lol! Hey you, how are ya? Still have them rocks............lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 23 2009, 02:19 PM~15165211
> *Lol!  Hey you, how are ya?  Still have them rocks............lol!!!  :biggrin:
> *



YAAAYYY......BUT SHHH,.... GIRL DONT SAY IT TOO LOUD......PEOPLE WILL GET THE WRONG IDEA...LOL!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 23 2009, 02:13 PM~15165155
> *:uh:
> 
> HMMMM....MORE REASON TO PARTY!!!!!!</span>
> *



..<span style=\'color:red\'>MORE THAN ENOUGH....I START THE WEEKEND BEFORE....GO THRU....TILL THE NEXT WEEK....MOMS BDAY ON THE 16TH...LOL....I PARTY FOR HER YOU KNOW... OUT OF RESPECT LMAO! LOL....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 23 2009, 07:27 PM~15167391
> *..MORE THAN ENOUGH....I START THE WEEKEND BEFORE....GO THRU....TILL THE NEXT WEEK....MOMS BDAY ON THE 16TH...LOL....I PARTY FOR HER YOU KNOW... OUT OF RESPECT  LMAO! LOL....
> *


 :0 i hear ya my mom's is the week after mine and then my bro's is like 2 weeks after her's so party in my family all of march


idk who would party all week tho for their birthDAY! lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 24 2009, 09:12 AM~15172684
> * :0 i hear ya my mom's is the week after mine and then my bro's is like 2 weeks after her's so party in my family all of march
> idk who would party all week tho for their birthDAY! lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>DUH....ME.....LOL....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 23 2009, 06:24 PM~15167369
> *
> YAAAYYY......BUT  SHHH,.... GIRL DONT SAY IT TOO LOUD......PEOPLE WILL GET THE WRONG IDEA...LOL!!!
> *


These are one of a kind, lol! No kidding people would think something else but nah!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 24 2009, 12:38 PM~15174644
> *These are one of a kind, lol!  No kidding people would think something else but nah!
> *


....COOL THANKS A MILLION..  ..ILL CATCH UP WITH YOU SOON..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 24 2009, 01:05 PM~15174868
> *....COOL  THANKS A MILLION..  ..ILL CATCH UP WITH YOU SOON..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 24 2009, 12:43 PM~15174180
> *DUH....ME.....LOL....
> *


*LOL...and me! i had a different event everyday! :biggrin: 


good seeing ya last nite too!  *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 25 2009, 08:23 AM~15182776
> *LOL...and me! i had a different event everyday!  :biggrin:
> good seeing ya last nite too!  </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:red\'>DANG GIRL Y YOU YELLING :uh: ....LMAO.....J/P.....YEAH IT WAS GOOD HANGIN OUT FOR A LIL BIT..... :biggrin: ..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 25 2009, 12:32 PM~15184363
> *DANG GIRL  Y YOU YELLING  :uh: ....LMAO.....J/P.....YEAH IT WAS GOOD HANGIN OUT FOR A LIL BIT..... :biggrin: ..
> *



*sorry is this better?*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 25 2009, 01:42 PM~15185382
> *sorry is this better?</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:red\'>NAH,.....I LIKE YOU BETTER LOUD.....LMAO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 25 2009, 05:34 PM~15186722
> *NAH,.....I LIKE YOU BETTER LOUD.....LMAO!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 25 2009, 05:36 PM~15187170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 25 2009, 06:53 PM~15187298
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 

*wats up?*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 25 2009, 05:57 PM~15187324
> *:wave:
> 
> wats up?
> *


nada just chillin.. whats up wit u?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 26 2009, 02:21 AM~15191029
> *nada just chillin.. whats up wit u?
> *


*same...ready for the next 2 weeks...hoptoberfest next sunday & then vegas week after :biggrin: *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 26 2009, 02:22 AM~15191194
> *same...ready for the next 2 weeks...hoptoberfest next sunday & then vegas week after :biggrin:
> *


i been thinkin bout hittin up hoptoberfest too.. i missed it last year. u gonna be at the sam torres show in november? or magnificos in htown after that?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 26 2009, 05:57 AM~15191408
> *i been thinkin bout hittin up hoptoberfest too.. i missed it last year. u gonna be at the sam torres show in november? or magnificos in htown after that?
> *


*yup u should def come out to hoptoberfest! i will be at the torres empire show too! htown im not sure we usually go to odessa cause we party wit estilo midland chapter over there. u going to htown?*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 26 2009, 09:38 AM~15192099
> *yup u should def come out to hoptoberfest! i will be at the torres empire show too! htown im not sure we usually go to odessa cause we party wit estilo midland chapter over there. u going to htown?
> *


yea i wanna check out the hop next weekend. they say its always bad azz up there. yea ill be at Magnificos iam in 3rd place on the Wego standings on street class so i gotta go to Magnificos if i wanna get that crystal throphy. did u go to the Temple show? i wish i could go to both shows, odessa and houston. you got myspace?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 27 2009, 02:46 PM~15199424
> *yea i wanna check out the hop next weekend. they say its always bad azz up there. yea ill be at Magnificos iam in 3rd place on the Wego standings on street class so i gotta go to Magnificos if i wanna get that crystal throphy. did u go to the Temple show?  i wish i could go to both shows, odessa and houston. you got myspace?
> *


*

yup it is!! Nah i didnt go to temple i went to the san antonio one in july tho. Yea my myspace is on my signature.
*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 27 2009, 02:38 PM~15199701
> *
> 
> yup it is!! Nah i didnt go to temple i went to the san antonio one in july tho. Yea my myspace is on my signature.
> ...


oh ok yea i was at that one too. i think ive seen u before but not sure. ive seen ur club at some of the shows though. and iam blind i didnt even see it on ur sign. let me request ya right quick


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 27 2009, 03:51 PM~15199767
> *oh ok yea i was at that one too. i think ive seen u before but not sure. ive seen ur club at some of the shows though. and iam blind i didnt even see it on ur sign. let me request ya right quick
> *



*oh yea? thats wats up*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 27 2009, 04:14 PM~15199846
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 27 2009, 08:39 PM~15201909
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

tickets will be on sale at *HOPTOBERFEST *sunday!* last day* to purchase @ *$10 each*!

<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/xmasflyercopy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I got my 2 tickets... :biggrin: 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

*STREET KINGZ, VIP PROMOTIONZ AND OFFICIAL SPONSOR AWARDS TO GO BRING YOU, HALLOWEEN BUMPS IN THE NIGHT COMMUNITY CAR/BIKE SHOW AND XMAS TOY DRIVE
Show Location at Awards to [email protected] 3160 Saturn rd Garland tx 75041
Proceeds and toys going toward helping family's and children for Xmas.
Calling all makes and models and all clubs, its time to shine and help the children.
Saturday Oct 24th Reg 1-5pm show 5-10pm
Spectators FREE, vehicles register only $10 and a toy.
Come enjoy our famous Haunted House, adult/child costume contest, pumpkin carving contest, 
best decorated Halloween vehicle, Games, food and DJ in the mix.
Bring the kids out to have fun in a safe place and let them show off them costumes and get candy.
Looking for great exposure for your business and help the children in the community, booths available.
If you want your club to get tagged as a sponsor and gain positive exposure, hit me up so you can email me your logo asap. [email protected] or [email protected] PASS the word THANX, Stay Blessed, Kowboy 214-957-7881 /B]



































*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 7 2009, 01:16 PM~15293199
> *I got my 2 tickets...  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



:thumbsup: 

*Tickets on sale for $15!!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 14 2009, 03:18 PM~15355346
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Tickets on sale for $15!!
> *



:biggrin: now just got to find a date.....

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 11:07 AM~15364923
> *:biggrin: now just got to find a date.....
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *



um..I think your going to have more than one!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 16 2009, 10:02 AM~15376041
> *um..I think your going to have more than one!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 


:uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 11:07 AM~15364923
> *:biggrin: now just got to find a date.....
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 16 2009, 10:30 AM~15376214
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*HIJACKED THREAD*


THE OFFICIAL BDAY EXTRAVANGANZA FOR C & E




LOL....


EVERYONE IS INVITED ...PLEASE SEE 214PINKCANDY 

OR MS_TX_LEGEND FOR TICKET INFO







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 16 2009, 03:22 PM~15379163
> **HIJACKED THREAD*
> THE OFFICIAL BDAY EXTRAVANGANZA FOR C & E
> LOL....
> ...



:0 




:angry: :angry: 




:twak: :twak: 




swear can take the girls out the hood cant get the hood out the girls lol!!! 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 16 2009, 03:22 PM~15379163
> **HIJACKED THREAD*
> THE OFFICIAL BDAY EXTRAVANGANZA FOR C & E
> LOL....
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 16 2009, 03:08 PM~15379571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




JUST TRYIN TO DO MY PART TO HELP BOOST SALES ....GEEZS... 


:biggrin: 



YOUR WELCOME


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 16 2009, 08:50 PM~15382095
> *I KNOW HUH!?
> JUST TRYIN TO DO MY PART TO HELP BOOST SALES ....GEEZS...
> :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: 


:thumbsup: thx u ms hustla lol


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 17 2009, 11:07 AM~15386451
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup: thx u ms hustla lol</span>
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: <span style=\'color:TEAL\'>.....*LOCA*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Still have tickets for sale! If you want buy them before they go up Nov 4th- call me or Isela.*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 23 2009, 03:43 PM~15446985
> *Still have tickets for sale! If you want buy them before they go up Nov 4th- call me or <span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>who's that? lol!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 23 2009, 03:55 PM~15447106
> *who's that? lol!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

tickets are still on sale for $15 each...until tomorrow! after tomorrow the price goes to $20 each! 

please contact me or Marisol to purchase your tickets.

tickets will be sold at the ULA meeting thursday & ULC meeting friday!

ALL IS WELCOMED! please invite your family & friends :biggrin: 


<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/xmasflyercopy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*T.T.T










GET YO TICKETS SOON.....GONNA BE THE BEST BDAY :ugh: UHHH, I MEAN CHRISTMAS PARTY IN THE AREA........LOL!!!!!!!! *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 3 2009, 03:48 PM~15550283
> *T.T.T
> 
> GET YO TICKETS SOON.....GONNA BE THE BEST BDAY :ugh: UHHH, I MEAN CHRISTMAS PARTY IN THE AREA........LOL!!!!!!!!
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Polo boots, cowboy boots,or my tux? What are you wearing?lol....lol...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Oct 23 2009, 01:43 PM~15446985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave: ~M


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 3 2009, 04:38 PM~15550782
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wave: ~M
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 3 2009, 03:29 PM~15550698
> *Polo boots, cowboy boots,or my tux? What are you wearing?lol....lol...
> *


Dress to impress, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 3 2009, 03:38 PM~15550782
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wave: ~M
> *


:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

need new outfits for this years bash! per chas! ~m :uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 02:13 PM~15561178
> *need new outfits for this years bash! per chas! ~m  :uh:
> *



SOMETHING ABOUT A SHOPPING SPREE ???......IDK ASK CHELA....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 01:15 PM~15561191
> *SOMETHING ABOUT A SHOPPING SPREE ???......IDK ASK CHELA....
> *


no girl, chas can tell you what errbdy was wearing last year! and you know she be clowning!! ~m


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 02:17 PM~15561215
> *no girl, chas can tell you what errbdy was wearing last year! and you know she be clowning!! ~m
> *



OH YES,.. :biggrin: .. MY GIRL CAN CLOWN...LOL!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 01:20 PM~15561238
> *OH YES,.. :biggrin: .. MY GIRL CAN CLOWN...LOL!
> *



HGC! ahahaha, but your on probation!! :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 02:23 PM~15561271
> *
> HGC! ahahaha, but your on probation!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 01:28 PM~15561308
> *:|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 02:45 PM~15561428
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 02:00 PM~15561540
> *:cheesy:
> *


why you cheesin? ~m  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

HGC announcement:

*christmas shopping for dresses NEXT FRIDAY NITE!

*E&C are still on punishment lol!

*yes new outfits must be wore at party for Miss Thing will clown on ur ass!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 03:10 PM~15561634
> *HGC announcement:
> 
> *christmas shopping for dresses NEXT FRIDAY NITE!
> ...





<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>IT WOULD BE US.. :uh: ...YOU KNOW THOSE SAGGITARIUS DONT PLAY..LMAO! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 03:06 PM~15561606
> *why you cheesin? ~m   :biggrin:
> *


IF I TELL YOU I'D HAVE TO KILL YOU































J/K :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 04:12 PM~15561648
> *IT WOULD BE US.. :uh: ...YOU KNOW THOSE SAGGITARIUS DONT PLAY..LMAO! :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 02:10 PM~15561634
> *HGC announcement:
> *christmas shopping for dresses NEXT FRIDAY NITE!
> *E&C are still on punishment lol!
> ...


ur effin crazy girl!! LMFAO!! ~m:rofl: 
:cheesy:  :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :angel: :around: :rofl: :tongue:  :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 05:16 PM~15562246
> *ur effin crazy girl!! LMFAO!! ~m:rofl:
> :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :around:  :rofl:  :tongue:    :wow:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 09:05 PM~15565235
> *
> *


.......SHE ACT LIKE SHE BARELY FIGURED THAT OUT.....LOLOLOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 4 2009, 10:12 PM~15565314
> *.......SHE ACT LIKE SHE BARELY FIGURED THAT OUT.....LOLOLOL
> *



:yes: :yes: 


:loco:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:angry: ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:420: (sleepy) ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:angry: ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 11:19 PM~15566010
> *:angry: ~m
> *



:uh: 



:worship:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 i got caught! ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 11:22 PM~15566040
> *:0  i got caught! ~m
> *



:dunno:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

yall werent posed 2 c this til 2mrw!  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 11:24 PM~15566061
> *yall werent posed 2 c this til 2mrw!  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

can never do nothing!


lol! u cant hide from us...me & d~low are midnite chatters....she'll see this later too before morning


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 

hno: 

:no: 

i'm out.... :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 11:29 PM~15566134
> *:0
> 
> hno:
> ...



 


ok...good nite! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 10:27 PM~15566103
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> can never do nothing!
> ...



:yes: :yes: 

<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>...AND YOU KNOW THIS MAYNE!....LOL!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 5 2009, 12:06 AM~15566467
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> ...AND YOU KNOW THIS MAYNE!....LOL!
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tickets will be on sale today at the meeting!  *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*

Good morning ladies!

ms_tx_legend214
Ms. RIDINDRTY64
D~LowLady~E
Bad Mamma Jamma*

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 5 2009, 07:38 AM~15568730
> *
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> ...


actually it's MRS! :tongue: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 5 2009, 09:38 AM~15568730
> *
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> ...



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 5 2009, 09:47 AM~15568783
> *actually it's MRS!  :tongue:  :wave:
> *



sooooorrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy


:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 5 2009, 08:38 AM~15568730
> *
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> ...


Good afternoon!!!
:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Lmao! Watch out now, FASHION POLICE will be in the house, lol! And she will clown..................  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

we need to get this thread poppin... this one's for ME! ~mrs


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Aha, good one! :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

this one will be mine beginning next year!!~mrs 

trunk hit hard like kimbo slice!!! 





might bark like...WHOoO-WHOoO!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

i didn't know but this one has the DALLAS car show at Convention!!! 
BIG D!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 5 2009, 04:29 PM~15573545
> *i didn't know but this one has the DALLAS car show at Convention!!!
> BIG D!!!</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yea, lol crizazy girl!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

This one for ma gurl TX LEGEND!! 






But it's one of my favs too!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

can't wait for the party!! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

Bad Mamma Jamma

:cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 5 2009, 04:34 PM~15573589
> *can't wait for the party!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 5 2009, 04:38 PM~15573636
> *Bad Mamma Jamma
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


What up what up lady!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

i think she left... :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 5 2009, 05:34 PM~15573589
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>call me MZ HIT DAT HOE! woahhhhhh lol  *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 5 2009, 06:50 PM~15575095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :twak: call me MZ HIT DAT HOE! woahhhhhh lol  </span>
> *








<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>HAHAHAHA MAN....I LIKE JAMMIN THAT IN THE CLUB...LMAO!THROW THEM BOWS...LMAO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

this is mine too! 


thats why "he" loves me...im his gutta bitch!

too bad there's no "he" to be down for :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 5 2009, 04:41 PM~15573676
> *i think she left... :angry:
> *


.....NEVA EVA......IM ALWAYS AROUND.....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 5 2009, 06:56 PM~15575174
> *
> GIRL!!!!!!!!!...DONT MAKE ME GET GUTTA UP IN HERE.......
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 5 2009, 07:54 PM~15575153
> *HAHAHAHA  MAN....I LIKE JAMMIN THAT IN THE CLUB...LMAO!THROW THEM BOWS...LMAO!
> *








gone FRANKYYYYYY w/ it!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 5 2009, 07:58 PM~15575194
> *
> GIRL!!!!!!!!!...DONT MAKE ME GET GUTTA UP IN HERE.......
> WHERES THE LITTLE *DANCINMYASSOFFSMILIE*..LOL
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 5 2009, 06:58 PM~15575195
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>...NAH GIRL MEMBER WHEN WE WENT TO SOFRANOS AND THAT BROAD WAS ALL LIKE TEACH ME HOW TO DO THE STANKYLEG......


LMMFAO!....MO WAS MADDOGGIN FOR REALS.... :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

this my jam @ the club....

u know that i ride w/ my mutafucken nikka!!! 









:machinegun:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 5 2009, 08:00 PM~15575216
> *...NAH GIRL  MEMBER WHEN WE WENT TO SOFRANOS AND THAT BROAD WAS ALL LIKE TEACH ME HOW TO DO THE STANKYLEG......
> LMMFAO!....MO WAS MADDOGGIN FOR REALS.... :roflmao:
> *



MO SAID :nono: :nono: BIA!!! LMAO!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 5 2009, 06:04 PM~15575253


THAT'S RIGHT!! BIATCHS BETTA BACK THE F*K UP !! NO MORE MRS NICE GIRL HERE!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 6 2009, 07:38 AM~15580511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUR THEME SONG FOR THE XMAS PARTY!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 6 2009, 09:38 AM~15580511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 6 2009, 09:38 AM~15580511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sho NUFF!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

i'm sure we gonna have some paparazzi lol!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 6 2009, 08:38 AM~15580511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 214pinkcandy, 07_IMPALA_214



:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Nov 6 2009, 07:54 AM~15580591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: This thread should be called THE HGC in Big D!! ~m


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

OUR THEME SONG FOR THE XMAS PARTY!! 




[/quote]

Austin Texas


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:26 AM~15580847
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 214pinkcandy</span>, 07_IMPALA_214
> :wave:
> *





*<span style=\'color:#000485\'>Hola Chica!* :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

2 Members: 214pinkcandy, *Bad Mamma Jamma*

*Hey Doll!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 09:36 AM~15580911
> *2 Members: 214pinkcandy, Bad Mamma Jamma
> 
> Hey Doll!
> *


Hey you! Like the new Avi


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 6 2009, 08:38 AM~15580938
> *Hey you!  Like the new Avi
> *


X2! :yes: ~M


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Nov 6 2009, 10:38 AM~15580938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thank you!! - HGC in the house yesterday!! Except one  :happysad: *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

2 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, DJ_Malachi_21
:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 08:44 AM~15580993
> *Thank you!! - HGC in the house yesterday!! Except one  :happysad:
> *


Speaking of that "one"...DLow, I have a surprise for you! ~m :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 09:47 AM~15581018
> *Speaking of that "one"...DLow, I have a surprise for you! ~m  :0
> *


:0


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 10:47 AM~15581018
> *Speaking of that "one"...DLow, I have a surprise for you! ~m  :0
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 6 2009, 10:34 AM~15580896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: This thread should be called THE HGC in Big D!! ~m


:yes: :yes:
[/quote]
:no: :no: :no:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 dang chela!! i can't keep up wit u chica, you've been to three diff threads in 15 secs (or less) LOL!!! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> :yes: :yes:


:no: :no: :no:
[/quote]



HATER! :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 11:17 AM~15581316
> *:0 dang chela!! i can't keep up wit u chica, you've been to three diff threads in 15 secs (or less) LOL!!! ~m :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: 

i got a stalker talkin ISH in all 3 threads! lol *cough*DJ_Malachi_21*cough*

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:19 AM~15581330
> *HATER! :angry:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 11:20 AM~15581346
> *:yes: :yes:
> 
> i got a stalker talkin ISH in all 3 threads! lol *cough*DJ_Malachi_21*cough*
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

mmmmm.....PITBULL


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

well i'm stayin in here, post sum more jams!! ~m


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 11:24 AM~15581379
> *mmmmm.....PITBULL</span>
> 
> 
> ...





*<span style=\'color:#000485\'>Post....

Some DJ Quik*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 09:24 AM~15581379
> *mmmmm.....PITBULL</span>
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>reminds me of girls night!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

DLOW!!!! COME OUT AND PLLLAAAAYYYY!!!!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:20 AM~15581346
> *:yes: :yes:
> 
> i got a stalker talkin ISH in all 3 threads! lol *cough*DJ_Malachi_21*cough*
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 11:28 AM~15581424
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *



:uh: are you mad at me now?


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 10:21 AM~15581360
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

but she never on her best behavior :0


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:30 AM~15581449
> *:uh: are you mad at me now?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 11:32 AM~15581484
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



reply to ur text fool! :angry:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 6 2009, 11:32 AM~15581484
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*Did you even buy tickets for the xmas party??*


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 6 2009, 09:45 AM~15581005
> *2 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, DJ_Malachi_21
> :wave:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:28 AM~15581432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

3 Members: 214pinkcandy, *People's Choice*, Bad Mamma Jamma


*Hello there.... *:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:32 AM~15581481
> *but she never on her best behavior  :0
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>This is C's song, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 10:36 AM~15581536
> *3 Members: 214pinkcandy, People's Choice, Bad Mamma Jamma
> Hello there.... :biggrin:
> *



How you doing today.... at least you are being nice to me


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 09:28 AM~15581432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HECK YEAH!! YOU SET IT OFF WIT THIS ONE!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 09:32 AM~15581481
> *but she never on her best behavior  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm taking it back.....................Here you go M~


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

LAST NAME: EVER
FIRST NAME: GREATEST


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 214pinkcandy, RIDINDRTY64, Bad Mamma Jamma



MINUS 2</span></span>


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MRSRIDINDRTY64, Bad Mamma Jamma, 214pinkcandy, ms_tx_legend214

HGC UP IN THIS BIATCH!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 11:46 AM~15581640
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MRSRIDINDRTY64, Bad Mamma Jamma, 214pinkcandy, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:46 AM~15581643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's poetry in motion............. :cheesy:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

214pinkcandy, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, DJ_Malachi_21, RIDINDRTY64


*aww Ms. Tx Legend has an Admirer *cough**


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

I would go way back to bloodstone but I don't think ya'll know about that!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 11:49 AM~15581662
> *214pinkcandy, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, DJ_Malachi_21, RIDINDRTY64
> aww Ms. Tx Legend has an Admirer *cough*
> *



:yes: yup MRSridindrty64 LOVES ME! LOTS! she tells me everyday! she says NO MAN will love me as much as she does! :biggrin: 


wait not sure if thats a good or bad thing?? :dunno: lol!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 6 2009, 11:50 AM~15581673
> *I would go way back to bloodstone but I don't think ya'll know about that!
> *



:no: :no:


:dunno:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 6 2009, 11:50 AM~15581673
> *I would go way back to bloodstone but I don't think ya'll know about that!
> *



*Sho do know what that's about!!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 10:54 AM~15581717
> *Sho do know what that's about!!
> *


 Natural High.............. :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

im lookin for a THUG


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 09:52 AM~15581690
> *yup MRSridindrty64 LOVES ME! LOTS! she tells me everyday! she says NO MAN will love me as much as she does!  :biggrin: wait not sure if thats a good or bad thing?? :dunno: lol!
> *


:yes: it's a good thing!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

this guy was cool as hell....he came by the studio few weeks ago!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 09:58 AM~15581768
> *im lookin for a THUG
> 
> 
> ...


yall gonna get me in [email protected] work cussin and shit!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

4 Members: RIDINDRTY64, D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214, 214pinkcandy


WHATS POPPIN LADIES!??!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 11:04 AM~15581819
> *:yes: it's a good thing!
> *




NOBODY LOVES ME....  











LMAO!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 12:06 PM~15581837
> *4 Members: RIDINDRTY64, D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214, 214pinkcandy
> 
> 
> ...



*Finally!! *:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RIDINDRTY64, ms_tx_legend214,* D~LowLady~E* , 214pinkcandy

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 11:07 AM~15581848
> *Finally!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0  
I GOTTA G JUST POPPED IN TO SEE WHATS UP...IM ON PROBATION AT WORK...LMAO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 12:06 PM~15581836
> *yall gonna get me in [email protected] work cussin and shit!!!
> *




:0 



:nono:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 11:08 AM~15581862
> *:0
> I GOTTA G JUST POPPED IN TO SEE WHATS UP...IM ON PROBATION AT WORK...LMAO!
> *


How much longer till your off probation, lol!?!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 12:08 PM~15581862
> *:0
> I GOTTA G JUST POPPED IN TO SEE WHATS UP...IM ON PROBATION AT WORK...LMAO!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


noooo not you...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

cant forget the cumbias!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 10:12 AM~15581916
> *cant forget the cumbias!</span>
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>OOOHHHH NO YOU DIDN'T!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 12:08 PM~15581862
> *:0
> I GOTTA G JUST POPPED IN TO SEE WHATS UP...IM ON PROBATION AT WORK...LMAO!
> *



*Aye!* :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RIDINDRTY64, 214pinkcandy, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, D~LowLady~E

ALWAYS MINUS ONE!!!  :tears:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 08:47 AM~15581018
> *Speaking of that "one"...DLow, I have a surprise for you! ~m  :0
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

& the tejano


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 12:16 PM~15581955
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RIDINDRTY64, 214pinkcandy, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, D~LowLady~E
> 
> ...



:angry:

 that's it...MANDATORY MEETING TONITE @10:30P

J.P'S

:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 11:20 AM~15582003
> *:angry:
> 
> that's it...MANDATORY MEETING TONITE @10:30P
> ...



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>O R'LY???


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 11:17 AM~15581963
> *
> *


I LOVEEEEEEEEEE SURPRISES.....GIMEE GIMME


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 12:21 PM~15582008
> *O R'LY???
> *


:yes:

ALL HGC MUST ATTEND!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 11:17 AM~15581968
> *& the tejano </span>
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>DJ MSLADYLEGEND ...LOL!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 11:25 AM~15582043
> *:yes:
> 
> ALL HGC MUST ATTEND!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>UMMM..WAS I EVER FORMALLY INITIATED?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 10:27 AM~15582065
> *UMMM..WAS I EVER FORMALLY INITIATED?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 12:25 PM~15582051
> *DJ MSLADYLEGEND ...LOL!
> 
> *






















i dont need no love all i need is the dj


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

be back l8tr ladies!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

WAT IS IT??

LOVE ME SOME BABY BASH


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 11:32 AM~15582112
> *be back l8tr ladies!
> *


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


*
YOU ARE EFFING AWESEOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 12:40 PM~15582186
> *WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> YOU ARE EFFING AWESEOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ~RO DIVA~, ms_tx_legend214



:wave: :wave: What's up girl?*_</span>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Nov 6 2009, 12:48 PM~15582287
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ~RO DIVA~, ms_tx_legend214
> :wave:  :wave: What's up girl?</span></span>
> *





:wave: <span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>hey girl! just here at work BORED! lol as u can tell from all the posts on the thread! LOL! ready for the weekend?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello ladies............... :wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 12:25 PM~15582043
> *:yes:
> 
> ALL HGC MUST ATTEND!
> *


Minus Chas cause we got plans


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 6 2009, 01:35 PM~15582774
> *Minus Chas cause we got plans
> *



:nono: :nono:

its ok people's choice...u may attend our meeting too! im sure the girls are bringing their men too! (minus 1) lol :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 6 2009, 12:35 PM~15582774
> *Minus Chas cause we got plans
> *


WHAAAAATTTTT?????


:0 

SCARED OF YOU TIMMAY......LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 01:40 PM~15582844
> *WHAAAAATTTTT?????
> :0
> 
> ...



~SOMNIUM VISOIN~
Group Icon
Posts: 911
Joined: Jan 2009
From: Dallas,Texas



:0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, GABRIEL(SCARFACE)


:wave: how ya doing homie?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 12:41 PM~15582855
> *~SOMNIUM VISOIN~
> Group Icon
> Posts: 911</span>
> ...



:0 <span style=\'color:TEAL\'> ...DIDNT SEE THAT.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 10:40 AM~15582186
> *WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> YOU ARE EFFING AWESEOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *




:biggrin:<span style=\'colorurple\'> guess that means it was a good surprise!! ~m :dunno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 01:46 PM~15582904
> *:0  ...DIDNT SEE THAT.
> *



:uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 11:42 AM~15582866
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, GABRIEL(SCARFACE)
> :wave: how ya doing homie?
> *


TRYING TO HEAL FAST AND GET BACK ON TRACK.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 12:47 PM~15582921
> *:biggrin: guess that means it was a good surprise!! ~m :dunno:
> *


YOU ARE THE FIRST TO OFFICIALLY BEGIN TO CELEBRATE MY BDAY WITH ME.......  I STARTED COUNTING DOWN LAST NIGHT ..LMAO!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

where's the DJ? 

I'M WITH THE DJ!!! DJ LADY LEGEND!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 6 2009, 01:50 PM~15582958
> *TRYING TO HEAL FAST AND GET BACK ON TRACK.
> *



already! glad ya doing better! :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

sxTpWOQn80


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 11:56 AM~15583038
> *already! glad ya doing better!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

SO ICY & EVERYONE KNOWS MY NAME...

WE GETTIN MONEY!! $$$$


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ok mrs! dj is going on a hr break! lol! hope those songs lasts you til i get back


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ONE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 12:06 PM~15583127
> *ok mrs! dj is going on a hr break! lol! hope those songs lasts you til i get back
> *


:tears:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 12:08 PM~15583144
> *I DON’T CARE WHAT NOBODY SAYS, IMMA BE ME!!! </span>*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 12:56 PM~15583038
> *already! glad ya doing better!  :thumbsup:
> *


 Yup yup get well!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 01:16 PM~15583237
> *I DON’T CARE WHAT NOBODY SAYS, IMMA BE ME!!! </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>

DAMN...SOMEONE DRANK UP THE WHOLE BOTTLE OF KRUNKJUICE 


LMAO!!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

2 Members: D~LowLady~E, 214pinkcandy
:cheesy: 


WHATS UP PINKY!.....


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 03:13 PM~15583707
> *2 Members: D~LowLady~E, 214pinkcandy
> :cheesy:
> WHATS UP PINKY!.....
> *



:wave: :wave: 

*Waiting for it to be 5 already!! *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 6 2009, 02:15 PM~15583722
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> Waiting for it to be 5 already!!
> *




...WAITING FOR 3:30 HERE......LOL....BUT ITS PIZZA PARTY DAY!...

HELLL YEAHH LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 02:25 PM~15583828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

CANT SEE IT HERE....... :angry: BOOTLEG COMPUTER 
LMAO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 02:32 PM~15583894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

GET LIKE YOU? NAH GET LIKE ME!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 01:12 PM~15583695
> *
> 
> DAMN...SOMEONE DRANK UP THE WHOLE BOTTLE OF KRUNKJUICE
> ...


NAW, I DRANK OUT THAT "TIRED OF THE BULLSHIT" BOTTLE!!!~M


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

All this tejano music has me wanting to go see these guys tonight


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

where da cumbias at?! ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 6 2009, 02:38 PM~15584539
> *All this tejano music has me wanting to go see these guys tonight
> 
> 
> ...


think my sis will be out there 2nite! ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ima be partying in ft worth tonite! *CLUB CHROME*!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 03:42 PM~15584578
> *think my sis will be out there 2nite! ~m
> *


Really??? I'ma have to hit her up! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

what happened to akon? he did good stuff?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

my hang out spot thursday nites


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just wait, Dlow gonna krunk now!!!  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 04:52 PM~15584681
> *Just wait, Dlow gonna krunk now!!!  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 02:49 PM~15584648
> *my hang out spot thursday nites </span>
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>naw, they killed it at the end! :no:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

TEJANO...SOME EMILIO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

this is a jam!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 04:04 PM~15584786
> *this is a jam!</span>
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yes it is that's my boys song!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

what else yall wanna listen to?


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 05:08 PM~15584838
> *
> 
> 
> ...





*<span style=\'color:#000485\'>LSOB*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

For RA @ GoodDeals on Westmoreland!! 
OAK CLIFF THAT'S MY HOOD!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm outie ladies...... :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

last song of the day...LOL!!!

:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 03:45 PM~15584616
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAAAAYNNNNN HOLD UP!!!!!!!!.....THATS IT RIGHT THERE GIRL.....SHIIIT IM DANCING ON TABLES :0 OPPS..I MEAN....UMM....YEAH....THATS WASNT ME


LOL!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 05:28 PM~15585009
> *
> MAAAAYNNNNN HOLD UP!!!!!!!!.....THATS IT RIGHT THERE GIRL.....SHIIIT IM DANCING ON TABLES :0 OPPS..I MEAN....UMM....YEAH....THATS WASNT ME
> LOL!
> *



:0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 03:28 PM~15585009
> *
> MAAAAYNNNNN HOLD UP!!!!!!!!.....THATS IT RIGHT THERE GIRL.....SHIIIT IM DANCING ON TABLES :0 OPPS..I MEAN....UMM....YEAH....THATS WASNT ME
> LOL!
> *


what'd i tell you?!! do i know ma gurl or what?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

I NEED A DRINK!!! :no: Ya'll know one of our Honorary Member's bday is coming right?! I say we do Karaoke!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 04:36 PM~15585065
> *I NEED A DRINK!!! :no: Ya'll know one of our Honorary Member's bday is coming right?! I say we do Karaoke!!!
> *






I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY HONORARY MEMBER


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 05:36 PM~15585059
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

this is my dad's jam! get him drunk and put it on...he'll be singing away lmao!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 03:40 PM~15585100
> *I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY HONORARY MEMBER
> *


 :0 :angry: you're a full member!! you must already be drunk?! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 04:42 PM~15585125
> *  :0 :angry: you're a full member!!  you must already be drunk?!  :biggrin:
> *


O'RLY..




AND NO....WISHING I WAS  .......BUT NO IM NOT


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 03:41 PM~15585110
> *:0
> 
> this is my dad's jam! get him drunk and put it on...he'll be singing away lmao!</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>we're going to have to do that! tell him stop going to bed so early dang it!! ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 6 2009, 05:36 PM~15585065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me explain....


u are a member on punishment....lol!

we have an honorary member who can kick it wit us! but she cant claim us just yet.... we working on letting her in lol!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 03:43 PM~15585132
> *O'RLY..
> 
> AND NO....WISHING I WAS   .......BUT NO IM NOT
> *


me too! :yessad:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 04:44 PM~15585141
> *let me explain....
> u are a member on punishment....lol!
> 
> ...





<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>THEN ....CAN WE JUMP HER IN ...OL SCHOOL STYLE...LMAO!....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 03:44 PM~15585141
> *let me explain....u are a member on punishment....lol! we have an honorary member who can kick it wit us! but she cant claim us just yet.... we working on letting her in lol!*


we have two HM's...my homie T and Z!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 04:48 PM~15585178
> *we have two HM's...my homie T and Z!
> *


OH..... :scrutinize:



SO CAN WE JUMP THEM IN OR NOT....... :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 05:48 PM~15585178
> *we have two HM's...my homie T and Z!
> *



:yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 05:49 PM~15585192
> *OH..... :scrutinize:
> SO CAN WE JUMP THEM IN OR NOT....... :uh:
> *



:angry: oh violent ass! calm down...no we aint jumpin no one in! lol :buttkick:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 04:54 PM~15585232
> *:angry: oh violent ass! calm down...no we aint jumpin no one in! lol  :buttkick:
> *


  :uh: .I GUESS


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

Hijacked!!! you know who it is hijacking my mommas shiznit. LOL!! =]


She had to go take care of some biznass.... lol 



uhm, I want in on the jumpin in. =]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 05:58 PM~15585271
> *Hijacked!!! you know who it is hijacking my mommas shiznit. LOL!! =]
> She had to go take care of some biznass.... lol
> uhm, I want in on the jumpin in. =]
> *




:0 




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 03:49 PM~15585192
> *OH..... :scrutinize:
> SO CAN WE JUMP THEM IN OR NOT....... :uh:
> *


 :uh: maybe we can talk about it... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 03:58 PM~15585271
> *Hijacked!!! you know who it is hijacking my mommas shiznit. LOL!! =]
> She had to go take care of some biznass.... lol
> uhm, I want in on the jumpin in. =]
> *


HOLA CHICA!! Long time!! ~M :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

im out this bia!!!!!!!! 

*weekend has started*

holla at yall later HGC!

yall know where to find me....sleepin...at the club...or at the station....


:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 03:54 PM~15585232
> *:angry: oh violent ass! calm down...no we aint jumpin no one in! lol  :buttkick:
> *


oh wait...nvrmind, the prez has spoken!! :happysad: 








dang it!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 6 2009, 04:02 PM~15585320
> *im out this bia!!!!!!!! weekend has started holla at yall later HGC!
> yall know where to find me....sleepin...at the club...or at the station....*


hope to see u ladies this weekend! :wave: i'm out too!!! ~m:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 6 2009, 06:05 PM~15585348
> *oh wait...nvrmind, the prez has spoken!!  :happysad:
> dang it!
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 6 2009, 01:00 PM~15583629
> * Yup yup get well!
> *


thanks!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, RIDINDRTY64


:0 


:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RIDINDRTY64, *ms_tx_legend214*

good morning! :wave: sorry bout not calling you back yesterday got busy with cooking and company... ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 09:37 AM~15605635
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RIDINDRTY64, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...


its all good i figured that. did yall have fun? man i didnt go to sleep til 2:30a!!! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, theoso8


:uh: 













:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 09:40 AM~15605645
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, SUP!?!*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 07:38 AM~15605640


 i watched Keeping Up With the Kardashians, chloe's wedding!! :biggrin: ~m


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*GOOD MORNING * :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 07:49 AM~15605693
> *GOOD MORNING  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 9 2009, 09:45 AM~15605669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :uh: 


i was watching the beer disappear and people act a fool! lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 09:49 AM~15605693
> *GOOD MORNING </span> :biggrin:
> *





:wave: 


<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>how's ur baby?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 08:49 AM~15605697
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Nov 9 2009, 07:57 AM~15605739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: well there's already talk of having the Pacquiao fight at my house... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 09:14 AM~15605833
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  well there's already talk of having the Pacquiao fight at my house... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


*
IM DOWN........
PACMAN! :biggrin: *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 AM~15605743
> *:wave:
> how's ur baby?
> *



BAD AS HELL..... :biggrin: ...WE WERE ON THE WAY HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL AND HES IN THE BACK SIGNING THE ABC'S.....I SAID ARENT YOU SICK ...AND HE GOES....YEAH...LOL


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 08:17 AM~15605855
> *
> IM DOWN........
> PACMAN! :biggrin:
> *


 we'll see...  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 08:22 AM~15605879
> *BAD AS HELL..... :biggrin: ...WE WERE ON THE WAY HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL AND HES IN THE BACK SIGNING THE ABC'S.....I SAID  ARENT YOU SICK ...AND HE GOES....YEAH...LOL
> *


:yes: i bet if we asked ur mom she could tell us a couple stories about you too! ~m


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Morning Ladies!

Missed some of you last night!!*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

come on chela! bring on the jams...i need to wake up!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 9 2009, 08:29 AM~15605927
> *Morning Ladies!
> Missed some of you last night!!
> *


:wave: where were u? chelas?


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 10:30 AM~15605942
> *:wave: where were u? chelas?
> *



*Yea,

They had some good burgers!

So, Friday it is?*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 9 2009, 08:33 AM~15605957
> *Yea,
> 
> They had some good burgers!
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 10:40 AM~15606019
> *:yes:
> *



:h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 10:14 AM~15605833
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  well there's already talk of having the Pacquiao fight at my house... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



idk wat fight u talkin bout? but ima ready to cut someone....so im down lol!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 10:22 AM~15605879
> *BAD AS HELL..... :biggrin: ...WE WERE ON THE WAY HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL AND HES IN THE BACK SIGNING THE ABC'S.....I SAID  ARENT YOU SICK ...AND HE GOES....YEAH...LOL
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


he get it from his mama! lmao!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 9 2009, 10:29 AM~15605927
> *Morning Ladies!
> 
> Missed some of you last night!!
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 10:29 AM~15605930
> * come on chela! bring on the jams...i need to wake up!  </span>
> 
> 
> ...






:uh: :uh: :uh: 


<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>dont like that song


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coupe's and Z's_@Nov 9 2009, 10:45 AM~15606055
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 09:11 AM~15606268
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> dont like that song
> *


 :0 ...well i couldn't find any good jams this morning... ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

OLD SCHOOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 11:14 AM~15606289
> * :0 ...well i couldn't find any good jams this morning... ~m
> *



its ok :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 09:18 AM~15606320


 :0 dang...old school for real -for reals!! ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 9 2009, 11:22 AM~15606360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :yes: thats wat im jammin to at work right now...some latin freestyle


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 09:25 AM~15606383


i might try the cumbias cuz this aint working...~m


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 9 2009, 09:33 AM~15605957
> *Yea,
> 
> They had some good burgers!
> ...



*FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*OOOPS!!!!!!......


UMM :ugh: FRIDAY IM LEAVING ...GOIN TO LBK...TO SEE SISTER..... *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 09:34 AM~15606472
> *OOOPS!!!!!!......
> UMM :ugh:  FRIDAY IM LEAVING ...GOIN TO LBK...TO SEE SISTER..... </span>
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>always minus one! ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 9 2009, 11:29 AM~15606418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Late good morning but a great one ladies... 

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 10:39 AM~15606513
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> always minus one! ~m
> *



*I KNOW...  ......ITS KINDA DEFINITE , BUT YOU NEVER KNOW.... :cheesy: ..*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 11:39 AM~15606513
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> always minus one! ~m
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: 


strike 399! lol how many events have u missed d~low? lol


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 9 2009, 10:45 AM~15606558
> *Late good morning but a great one ladies...
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 10:45 AM~15606563
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> strike 399! lol how many events have u missed d~low? lol</span>
> *



*<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>UMMM...... DEPENDS ON WHAT MY OFFICIAL INITIATION DATE WAS.......LMAO**!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 9 2009, 11:45 AM~15606558
> *Late good morning but a great one ladies...
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *



:wave: how was the get-together in funky town?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 11:47 AM~15606580
> *UMMM...... DEPENDS ON WHAT MY OFFICIAL INITIATION DATE WAS.......LMAO!
> *



hmmm....secretary gotta check the paperwork....not sure who that is tho lmao!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 10:47 AM~15606581
> *:wave: how was the get-together in funky town?</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>It was aight, not better than hanging with my favorite ladies!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 9 2009, 11:49 AM~15606610
> *It was aight, not better than hanging with my favorite ladies!
> *



:yes: yup next time i'll get advance notice LOL...so MAYBE all the girls can make it


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 10:54 AM~15606655
> *:yes: yup next time i'll get advance notice LOL...so MAYBE all the girls can make it </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yes ma'am!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 9 2009, 11:49 AM~15606610
> *It was aight, not better than hanging with my favorite ladies!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 11:34 AM~15606472
> *OOOPS!!!!!!......
> UMM :ugh:  FRIDAY IM LEAVING ...GOIN TO LBK...TO SEE SISTER..... </span>
> *





*<span style=\'color:#000485\'>E!!!!!!!!!!

We need your opinion too!!!!

but, I guess we understand...  *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 9 2009, 11:40 AM~15607098
> *E!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We need your opinion too!!!!
> ...


 * ......MAKE ME FEEL BAD......





I COULD LEAVE. SAT.......AND GO WITH YOU GUYS FRI. :cheesy:*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 10:44 AM~15607147
> * ......MAKE ME FEEL BAD......
> I COULD LEAVE. SAT.......AND GO WITH YOU GUYS FRI. :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:...naw...go wit ur sis, we understand... :tears: ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Nov 9 2009, 09:45 AM~15606563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:no:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MRSRIDINDRTY64, *D~LowLady~E*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RIDINDRTY64, fatmexican55, Bad Mamma Jamma, *People's Choice, *ms_tx_legend214

:twak:

:roflmao: ~m


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

THE HGC NEED TO W.O.R.K.I.N.G!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 9 2009, 11:28 AM~15607698
> *THE HGC NEED TO W.O.R.K.I.N.G!!!!!!!!!
> *




:werd:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 01:29 PM~15607706
> *:werd:
> *


why? :banghead:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 9 2009, 01:28 PM~15607698
> *THE HGC NEED TO W.O.R.K.I.N.G!!!!!!!!!
> *






:no: :no:

:nono:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 9 2009, 11:30 AM~15607726
> *why? :banghead:
> *


uhh..i think you forget ur the one who started the HGC! ~m :twak:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 01:31 PM~15607746
> *uhh..i think you forget ur the one who started the HGC! ~m :twak:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

People's Choice

UGK 4 LIFE

Posts: 461
Joined: Jan 2007
From: ALL OVER THE PLACE
Car Club: WEGO TOUR 2009

--------------------

*RECOGNIZE THE TRILL!!!!!! *
--------------------

what's trill?! ~m :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 12:37 PM~15607833
> *People's Choice
> 
> UGK 4 LIFE
> ...


 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 11:35 AM~15607815
> *:dunno:
> *


cuz he would always say "yall need to kick chas out the hgc"


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 01:37 PM~15607833
> *People's Choice
> 
> UGK 4 LIFE
> ...



:scrutinize: 




:roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 01:39 PM~15607855
> *cuz he would always say "yall need to kick chas out the hgc"
> *



:nono: :nono:


:twak: 


she's a founding member...no can do!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

.......MAN I LEAVE FOR A MIN AND YALL DONE WENT CRAZY UP IN HERE...


PICKING ON POOR DEFENSELESS TIMMAY.........LOL!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Here you go TIMMY......


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 11:48 AM~15607988
> *.......MAN I LEAVE FOR A MIN AND YALL DONE WENT CRAZY UP IN HERE...
> PICKING ON POOR DEFENSELESS TIMMAY.........LOL!
> *


 :happysad: :tongue: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

Whats a hoe with no pimp? Whats a pimp with﻿ no hoes?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 11:52 AM~15608046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 01:54 PM~15608068
> *:werd:
> *




:uh:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 12:52 PM~15608046
> *
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>They are TOP NOTCH, lol!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 12:52 PM~15608046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Nov 9 2009, 01:57 PM~15608122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 11:57 AM~15608113
> *:uh:
> 
> *


my comp wouldn't let me see it... :happysad: 

don't answer E's question, you'll get us all in trouble!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 01:19 PM~15608364
> *my comp wouldn't let me see it...   :happysad:
> 
> don't answer E's question, you'll get us all in trouble!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





LMAO!....YOU ALWAYS BLAME ME.  ......IM THE GOOD ONE .... MEMBER :cheesy: LOL!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 12:37 PM~15608581
> *
> LMAO!....YOU ALWAYS BLAME ME.  ......IM THE GOOD ONE .... MEMBER  :cheesy:  LOL!
> *


 :no: :nono: :no:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Excuse me ladies, will you talk about Christmas stuff instead of who is the best DJ. Talk about the HOES HOES HOES and all that good stuff about Christmas. Thanks


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 9 2009, 01:50 PM~15608730
> *Excuse me ladies, will you talk about Christmas stuff instead of who is the best DJ.  Talk about the HOES HOES HOES and all that good stuff about Christmas.  Thanks
> *



* :uh: ....THATS WHY THEY PICK ON YOU....
















BUT TO STAY ON TOPIC......



SEE MS_TX_LEGEND OR 214PINKCANDY FOR INFO OR TICKETS..... :biggrin: *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 9 2009, 12:50 PM~15608730
> *Excuse me ladies, will you talk about Christmas stuff instead of who is the best DJ.  Talk about the HOES HOES HOES and all that good stuff about Christmas.  Thanks
> *


:twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: 


 SEE? that's why! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 9 2009, 01:50 PM~15608730
> *Excuse me ladies, will you talk about Christmas stuff instead of who is the best DJ.  Talk about the HOES HOES HOES and all that good stuff about Christmas.  Thanks
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 01:54 PM~15608776
> * :uh: ....THATS WHY THEY PICK ON YOU....
> BUT TO STAY ON TOPIC......
> SEE MS_TX_LEGEND OR 214PINKCANDY FOR INFO OR TICKETS..... :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yup yup!!!  :h5:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

THERE! YOU HAPPY TIMBO SLICE?!!~M :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 03:13 PM~15608970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES I AM


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 9 2009, 01:16 PM~15608992
> *YES I AM
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 02:13 PM~15608970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :cheesy: YOU MADE ME LOL.......SHE SAID TIMBO SLICE.....



TRUNK HIT HARD LIKE TIMBO SLICE.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: 




YOU A FOO SOMETIMES MO ...*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

yall are too funny!!!! but yup u can see me for the tickets! and we are on topic...we are talkin bout the party....

the videos are of songs we wanna hear at the party

and shopping is for what we're wearing for the party! 


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 02:26 PM~15609101
> *GET EM GIRL ....LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 03:30 PM~15609140
> *GET EM GIRL ....LOL
> BTW WHO MADE TIMMAY THE CHRISTMASS PARTY TTHREAD POLICE ....LOL
> *



:0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:dunno:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 9 2009, 01:30 PM~15609140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

awww yeah!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

this is a jam...

justin timberlake would be hot if the tats he had in the movie ALPHA DOG were real!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

MY FAV RIGHT NOW!!</span>






<span style=\'colorurple\'>Tim: Why you so obsessed with HGC?! :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 04:33 PM~15609804
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>yuh i love this song too!
> 
> you a mom & pop's...i'm a corporation
> i'm a press conference...you a conversation :biggrin:*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 03:43 PM~15609883
> *:0
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hahaha, right on girl!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

i be stunnin like my daddy lol!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 9 2009, 04:45 PM~15609906
> *Hahaha, right on girl!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*RIGHT NOW.....THIS IS THE MTHAF*7KEN JAM!!!!!!



MAKE ME WANNA ACTUP...LOL*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

....WAIT..............DID THAT SHOW.....MY COMP BE TRIPPIN FOR REAL...CANT SEE SHIT....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 05:01 PM~15610085
> *fixed*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 02:45 PM~15609911
> *AWW, THAT USED TO BE MY SIGNATURE...YOU MEMMER, MEMMER?!!
> 
> IT'S OKAY, ONE DAY IT WILL BE AGAIN! ~M</span>*
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 05:17 PM~15610255
> *
> AWW, THAT USED TO BE MY SIGNATURE...YOU MEMMER, MEMMER?!!
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

You'll be out hitting the streets pretty soon!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 04:15 PM~15610229
> * fixed
> *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 9 2009, 05:25 PM~15610345
> *You'll be out hitting the streets pretty soon!!!
> *



*We all will!* :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 04:33 PM~15609804
> *MY FAV RIGHT NOW!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Pleeeeeaaaaassssseeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 9 2009, 03:59 PM~15610750
> *Pleeeeeaaaaassssseeeee!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i'm still wondering what is the "trill"?! ~m


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 9 2009, 04:56 PM~15610722
> *We all will!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 9 2009, 04:03 PM~15610800
> *:yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

* *THROWINBOWS**


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 05:03 PM~15610797
> *i'm still wondering what is the "trill"?! ~m
> *


 :0 .......ASK C...LMAO!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

This one is for you E..........


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 9 2009, 05:16 PM~15610987
> *This one is for you E..........
> 
> 
> ...



*

:cheesy: ..........*SINGING*...NEVA <span style=\'color:red\'>EVA....GET ON MY LEVA...  </span>*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 9 2009, 05:21 PM~15611034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!....


GIRL YOU GONNA HAVE ME TOO KRUNK ON A MONDAY .....E 'S GONNA BE LIKE...WTF IS WRONG WIT YOU....LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 9 2009, 05:24 PM~15611072
> *YUHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!....
> GIRL YOU GONNA HAVE ME TOO KRUNK ON A MONDAY .....E 'S GONNA BE LIKE...WTF IS WRONG WIT YOU....LMAO!!!!!</span>
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Nothing babe it's all good, lol!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 06:03 PM~15610797
> *i'm still wondering what is the "trill"?! ~m
> *


ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 9 2009, 06:03 PM~15610797
> *i'm still wondering what is the "trill"?! ~m
> *








listen to verse 2:

Man I'm a gangsta now let me tell you what that means, see I'm a gangsta always got my mind on my green, and I'm a gangsta always gon do what I got to do, unless it's giving game to police and sellin out his crew, that's something gangstas don't do a gangsta keep it trill a gangsta do a crime he do his time on the real, a gangsta don't sequel and tell on everyone he know, put a jacket on ya boy you ain't a gangsta yous a hoe, a gangsta hold his homeboys down when they gone, a gangsta put him back on his feet when he home, a gangsta is a homeboy that never turn his back, on another real homie that's a well known fact.

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 08:24 PM~15614055


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 9 2009, 09:24 PM~15614055
> *
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>You're crizazy nikka!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Good morning ladies!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

GO MAVS!</span>
</span>


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 07:36 AM~15618323
> *BAD MAMMA & MRS....READY FOR THE GAME TONITE??*


YUP YUP, READY READY!! ~M  :h5:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 09:31 AM~15618302
> *Good morning ladies!!!
> *



*Morning HGC!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Nov 10 2009, 08:36 AM~15618323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

let me post this before the thread patrol comes thru....... :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 08:52 AM~15618931
> *
> 
> 
> ...











PAID :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 10:52 AM~15618931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 09:08 AM~15619081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   don't have a mavs shirt to wear tonight...~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 11:12 AM~15619121
> *  don't have a mavs shirt to wear tonight...~m
> *



 :0 i got plenty of shirts/jerseys....if u wanna borrow one...i can take it to the game w/ me or if u wanna meet at my house bout 6:45?


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 10:15 AM~15619163
> * :0 i got plenty of shirts/jerseys....if u wanna borrow one...i can take it to the game w/ me or if u wanna meet at my house bout 6:45?
> *



all but one shirt


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:wave: 

Whats up homiessss?


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 11:19 AM~15619202
> *:wave:
> 
> Whats up homiessss?
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21+Nov 10 2009, 10:17 AM~15619182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Mr. Ortiz! :wave:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 10:25 AM~15619254
> *Aha, aha, aha!  You're a funny guy, lol!
> *




i might just forget that shirt again


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 09:25 AM~15619254
> *Aha, aha, aha!  You're a funny guy, lol!
> What up Mr. Ortiz! :wave:
> *



"I NEED A JOB, IS ANYONE HIRING?" :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 10 2009, 11:17 AM~15619182
> *all but one shirt
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 11:19 AM~15619202
> *:wave:
> 
> Whats up homiessss?
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21+Nov 10 2009, 10:27 AM~15619271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need a job crazy!!! Ya tienes....


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 10:28 AM~15619281
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 10 2009, 11:27 AM~15619271
> *i might just forget that shirt again
> *



:angry: :angry: 


:twak: :twak: 


CHECK!
</span>


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 10:29 AM~15619294
> *Yea yea yea, blah, blah, blah!!!*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 10:30 AM~15619298
> *:angry:  :angry:
> :twak:  :twak:
> CHECK!
> ...



:loco: :loco:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 11:29 AM~15619294
> *Yea yea yea, blah, blah, blah!!!
> 
> *




:uh: :uh: 

i think i MIGHT have an extra ticket to the MAVS game...hmmm know anyone that MIGHT wanna go? :dunno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 10 2009, 11:31 AM~15619307
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *




:guns:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 10:32 AM~15619318
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> i think i MIGHT have an extra ticket to the MAVS game...hmmm know anyone that <span style=\'color:blue\'>CHECK*


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 10:34 AM~15619329
> *:guns:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 09:29 AM~15619294
> *Yea yea yea, blah, blah, blah!!!
> You don't need a job crazy!!!  Ya tienes....
> *



Ive been on vacation for 2 monthssssss! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 10 2009, 11:35 AM~15619336
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



be at my house at 6:45...you're driving...i got the tickets....and you're paying for parking LOL!


oh yea..........















CHECK! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 11:37 AM~15619355
> *Ive been on vacation for 2 monthssssss!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


must be nice!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Hell na,,,,,,,,,,,,lol....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:37 AM~15619355
> *Ive been on vacation for 2 monthssssss!  :biggrin:
> *


What??? Vacay, dayum I need another one but not for 2 months!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Yea so somebody hire me...LOL...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 11:41 AM~15619394
> *Yea so somebody hire me...LOL...
> *



:dunno: what kind of job you looking for?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 09:43 AM~15619424
> *:dunno: what kind of job you looking for?
> *



man, anything.....

welding,plasma cutting, house work, selling tacos!!!LOLOLOL!

anything! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:44 AM~15619436
> *man, anything.....
> 
> welding,plasma cutting, house work, selling tacos!!!LOLOLOL!
> ...


Selling TACOS, your hired, lol! Next meeting sell them there...yummy :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 10:37 AM~15619356
> *be at my house at 6:45...you're driving...i got the tickets....and you're paying for parking LOL!
> oh yea..........
> CHECK! :biggrin:
> *


im broke eh


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 11:45 AM~15619456
> *Selling TACOS, your hired, lol!  Next meeting sell them there...yummy :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes:


 :dunno: dont know homie...but i'll keep an eye out for u MR ORTIZ!


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ty Thompson


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 10 2009, 11:45 AM~15619461
> *im broke eh
> *



:ugh: :ugh:

u aint gotta lie CRAIG! lol!

anyways just be there or you'll lose your ticket.



dont forget!



CHECK!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 10 2009, 11:48 AM~15619496
> *Ty Thompson
> *



:0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


CRAZY ASS LMFAO!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 09:45 AM~15619456
> *Selling TACOS, your hired, lol!  Next meeting sell them there...yummy :biggrin:
> *


:yes: good idea!! some diff from those chips and salsa!~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'M IN DALLAS TRICK!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 
we need to have a flyer on every page or thread patrol is going to trip!! ~m
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 10:52 AM~15619554
> *I'M IN DALLAS TRICK!</span>
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Lmao!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 11:53 AM~15619568
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 09:53 AM~15619568
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TRUE,,,,,party dance.....happy feet! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 09:58 AM~15619647
> *TRUE,,,,,party dance.....happy feet! :biggrin:
> *


 :| :loco: :scrutinize: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 11:58 AM~15619647
> *TRUE,,,,,party dance.....happy feet! :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL....yahooo...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *MRS*RIDINDRTY64, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma

aww..i have a pic of this, can i post?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Gotta be a good one, lol!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

ummmmmhummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 12:10 PM~15619796
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MRSRIDINDRTY64, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma
> 
> ...




:dunno: which pic?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 11:15 AM~15619163
> * :0 i got plenty of shirts/jerseys....if u wanna borrow one...i can take it to the game w/ me or if u wanna meet at my house bout 6:45?
> *


:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

hahhahahahahahahahhaaa

"Im trying not to lose my head"


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 10 2009, 12:14 PM~15619853
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: theoso8, Mr.Ortiz, ms_tx_loser214, Bad Mamma Jamma, RIDINDRTY64


SUP EVERYBODY!?!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz up?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 10:13 AM~15619836
> *:dunno: which pic?
> *


my bday party...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:0 eff the haterz....HGC!!!

</span>

:0 

<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>
............. /´¯/)
............./¯.. /
............/..../
....../´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
.../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
.('(........................')
..\......................../
...'\' ~FUCK THE~ .·´
.....\....HATERS....(


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 10 2009, 11:16 AM~15619878
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: theoso8, Mr.Ortiz, ms_tx_loser214, Bad Mamma Jamma, RIDINDRTY64
> SUP EVERYBODY!?!
> *


:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 10:10 AM~15619796
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MRSRIDINDRTY64, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 12:17 PM~15619902
> *my bday party...
> *



:yes: :yes:


as long as we dont look EXTRA drunk! lol but im sure its a good pic if u approve LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:worship: :yes:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 10:20 AM~15619924
> * :0 eff the haterz....HGC!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RIDINDRTY64, Mr.Ortiz, *People's Choice*, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, DTOWNRYDA

FOR TIMBO SLICE!! ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 12:25 PM~15619989
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:0 


<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>see u at the game people's choice?? :dunno:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*WHATS POPPIN LADIES.....AND GENTLEMEN..........AND TIMMAY...LMAO!*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

See you guys later...Peace y te vanas!!!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

TIMBO SLICE, lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *MRS*RIDINDRTY64, Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214

need pic of this...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 11:29 AM~15620028
> *See you guys later...Peace y te vanas!!!!!
> *



chela....te hablan....lmao!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

4 Members: D~LowLady~E, RIDINDRTY64, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma



:biggrin: ...WHERES PINKY?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 12:32 PM~15620058
> *chela....te hablan....lmao!
> *



:angry: :angry:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 11:36 AM~15620095
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

i'm out ladies, see yall back here later....~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 12:30 PM~15620048
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MRSRIDINDRTY64, Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...



someone left early so of course....HGC (minus 1)


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

2 Members: D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214


*
I WAS CALLED OUT FOR BEING MEAN  ...........YOU KNOW IM PLAYIN..YOU STILL LUV ME ..LOL*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 11:46 AM~15620177
> *someone left early so of course....HGC (minus 1)
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .......AGAIN.........


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 12:47 PM~15620187
> *2 Members: D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> called out?
> ...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 12:28 PM~15620014
> *:0
> see u at the game people's choice?? :dunno:
> *


What game?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 10:46 AM~15620177
> *someone left early so of course....HGC (minus 1)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 10 2009, 01:25 PM~15620632
> *What game?
> *



:angry: :angry: 

u know!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 01:28 PM~15620659
> *
> *


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Sup Jay!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

*For the HGC!...

~BAD CHICK ALERT~*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Nov 10 2009, 12:35 PM~15620721
> *Sup Jay!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




LOL!....HIJACKED SCREENNAME...... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Nov 10 2009, 11:35 AM~15620721
> *Sup Jay!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Daytime- WIFEY
Evening- JAY

(note the color of posts)  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry im jammin to knon 89.3fm right now...big baby is gettin down! 


&&& thank goodness pledge drive is over


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

G-L-A-M-O-R-O-U-S!! H-G-C!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 02:02 PM~15621066
> *G-L-A-M-O-R-O-U-S!! H-G-C!!
> 
> 
> ...




i luv this song! 

if u aint got no money then take ur broke ass home! :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

fergalicious definition make them boys go loco!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 01:09 PM~15621167
> *i luv this song!
> 
> if u aint got no money then take ur broke ass home! :angry:
> *




REMINDS ME OF 2LIVECREW...

IF YOU AINT TAKIN YO CLOTHES OFF GE THE FU*7 OF THE STAGE B*3CH....

LOL.....

:0 
SOORY......ITS WHAT POPPED IN MY HEAD.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 01:41 PM~15621545
> *
> 
> REMINDS ME OF 2LIVECREW...
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Dayum, you went waaayyy back for real, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 01:46 PM~15621595
> *Dayum, you went waaayyy back for real, lol!  :biggrin:
> *




I DID RIGHT ....LOL......




THOSE SONGS ARE FROM *MY TIME* OR SO IVE BEEN TOLD.... LOL!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 12:41 PM~15621545
> *
> 
> REMINDS ME OF 2LIVECREW...
> ...


See? When you talk like that you scare people!!! ~m :happysad: hno: 

:roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 01:55 PM~15621707
> *See? When you talk like that you scare people!!! ~m :happysad:  hno:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *




REALLY?.....HOW? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 12:59 PM~15621742
> *
> <span style=\'color:red\'>GE THE FU*7 OF THE STAGE B*3CH </span>    *


:0 hno: :tears:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 10 2009, 02:05 PM~15621802
> *:0  hno:  :tears:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: ms_tx_legend214


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

don't cha wish ur girlfriend was hot like her...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 03:22 PM~15621998
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: ms_tx_legend214
> 
> *




:wave: 

*PINCH*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 03:03 PM~15622458
> *:wave:
> 
> *PINCH*</span>
> *



:cheesy: *<span style=\'color:TEAL\'> ....I DARE YOU !!!!!!!*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 12:33 PM~15620071
> *4 Members: D~LowLady~E, RIDINDRTY64, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma
> :biggrin: ...WHERES PINKY?
> *



*Heya!!*

:wave:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

grrr face


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 04:22 PM~15622661
> *:cheesy:  ....I DARE YOU !!!!!!!
> *




 :uh: 















:biggrin: 


one day! i need a bottle of patron! lol!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 03:44 PM~15622891
> * :uh:
> :biggrin:
> one day! i need a bottle of patron! lol!
> *




DANG A WHOLE BOTTLE..... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 10 2009, 03:29 PM~15622724
> *Heya!!
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ok girls

Hope yall have fun 2nite!!

I know I did when I went!* :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 05:15 PM~15623202
> *
> DANG A WHOLE BOTTLE..... :biggrin:
> *





yup knock em out! lmfao!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 04:59 PM~15623755
> *yup knock em out! lmfao!
> *


LMAO I THOUGHT YOU MEANT FOR YOU.....LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 10 2009, 05:56 PM~15623720
> *Ok girls
> 
> Hope yall have fun 2nite!!
> ...




:biggrin: 


:thumbsup: 




GO MAVS!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15623774
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :thumpsup:
> ...



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>WHO?..... :dunno:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

LMAO!...I CAN SEE YOU ALL *SHOCKEDFACE* AND THEN TYPING ALL MAD ON THE KEYBOARD...OR UMM.....KEYPAD...LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 10 2009, 05:59 PM~15623767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WE'RE GOING TO THE GAME.....ME, BAD MAMMA JAMMA, KIDD, MR & MRS RIDINDRTY, DJ MALACHI, C, & I THINK PEOPLE'S CHOICE....


GO MAVS!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 06:03 PM~15623812
> *LMAO!...I CAN SEE YOU ALL *SHOCKEDFACE* AND THEN TYPING ALL MAD ON THE KEYBOARD...OR UMM.....KEYPAD...LOL
> *




:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 05:03 PM~15623822
> *UMMMM.....YEA I MEANT UM FOR ME LOL
> 
> WE'RE GOING TO THE GAME.....ME, BAD MAMMA JAMMA, KIDD, MR & MRS RIDINDRTY, DJ MALACHI, C, & I THINK PEOPLE'S CHOICE....
> <span style=\'color:TEAL\'>...O I C......*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 06:03 PM~15623812
> *LMAO!...I CAN SEE YOU ALL *SHOCKEDFACE* AND THEN TYPING ALL MAD ON THE KEYBOARD...OR UMM.....KEYPAD...LOL
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Nov 10 2009, 03:44 PM~15622891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>GO MAVS!!! Take them rockets down... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 06:04 PM~15623835
> *...O I C......</span>
> *







<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>YUH U GOT NEXT! PINKY WENT LAST TIME TOO! BUT U MISSY WE'LL TALK BOUT UR PUNISHMENT TOMORROW...GOTTA LEAVE WORK RIGHT NOW LOL!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

We need to take with us to one of the games... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 10 2009, 05:07 PM~15623879
> *YUH U GOT NEXT! PINKY WENT LAST TIME TOO! BUT U MISSY WE'LL TALK BOUT UR PUNISHMENT TOMORROW...GOTTA LEAVE WORK RIGHT NOW LOL!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 05:08 PM~15623888
> *We need to take with us to one of the games...  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: .U SURE U WANNA DO THAT LOL!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 05:09 PM~15623912
> *:cheesy: .U SURE U WANNA DO THAT LOL!
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:

We need rowdy peeps with us to cheer on and you fit right in!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 05:12 PM~15623946
> *:yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> We need rowdy peeps with us to cheer on and you fit right in!
> *


LOL..... YOU AINT SAID NOTHING BUT A WORD..LMAO!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

IM OUT LADIES...GONNA GO COOK.... :0 ....I KNOW...TRYING TO BE GOOD ..LOL!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 05:13 PM~15623957
> *LOL.....  YOU AINT SAID NOTHING BUT A WORD..LMAO!
> *


Lmao! You see you're already there, more than words...Oh did I forget to mention LOUD & PROUD too.... :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 06:06 PM~15623863
> *Chilled please, lol!  :cheesy:
> GO MAVS!!! Take them rockets down... :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 10 2009, 05:26 PM~15624142
> *
> 
> 
> ...




MIRA QUE CUTE.....MY LIL PONY.......








:uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 10 2009, 05:18 PM~15624025
> *Lmao!  You see you're already there, more than words...Oh did I forget to mention LOUD & PROUD too....  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN...NOW I NEED TO GO BUY A JERSEY...LMAO!....OOOOOO A KIDD JERSEY....WELL MAYBE NOT....KINDA LOST THAT FEELING WHEN I FOUND OUT HIS WIFE USED TO BEAT THE SHIT OUTTA HIM...  ...






UMMMM CAN I WEAR A GINOBILI JERSEY TO THE MAVS GAME :0 ...... LOL!!!!.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

BREAKIN NEWS



















Miggy will be makin a special appearance


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

jk :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

LADIES IS SLACKING THIS MORNING............ :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 11 2009, 06:46 AM~15631235
> *LADIES IS SLACKING THIS  MORNING............ :biggrin:
> *


exhausted from the game!! 0 this is me yawning!) ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*GO MAVS!*</span>


<img src=\'http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r251/poohbear328/mavs.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 06:44 PM~15625224
> *
> DAMN...NOW I NEED TO GO BUY A JERSEY...LMAO!....OOOOOO A KIDD JERSEY....WELL MAYBE NOT....KINDA LOST THAT FEELING WHEN I FOUND OUT HIS WIFE USED TO BEAT THE SHIT OUTTA HIM...  ...
> UMMMM CAN I WEAR A GINOBILI JERSEY TO THE MAVS GAME  :0 ...... LOL!!!!.</span>
> *




:no: :no:<span style=\'colorurple\'>Ummm NO MANU GINOBLI!!! Get Kidd or Barea!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 10 2009, 07:44 PM~15625224
> *
> DAMN...NOW I NEED TO GO BUY A JERSEY...LMAO!....OOOOOO A KIDD JERSEY....WELL MAYBE NOT....KINDA LOST THAT FEELING WHEN I FOUND OUT HIS WIFE USED TO BEAT THE SHIT OUTTA HIM...  ...
> UMMMM CAN I WEAR A GINOBILI JERSEY TO THE MAVS GAME  :0 ...... LOL!!!!.</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>UMMM LAY OFF J. KIDD...HE'S MINE.... :biggrin: 


AND NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GINOBILI JERSEY....IF U WEAR IT...SUBJECT TO KICK OUT OF HGC! :angry: 



THAT IS ALL :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 11 2009, 08:20 AM~15631369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 10 2009, 06:26 PM~15624142
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 07:31 AM~15631411
> *UMMM LAY OFF J. KIDD...HE'S MINE.... :biggrin:
> AND NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GINOBILI JERSEY....IF U WEAR IT...SUBJECT TO KICK OUT OF HGC! :angry:
> THAT IS ALL :biggrin:
> *


now now girls...it's not that serious!! besides j.kidd don't want yall! he was looking at me all night!!! ~m :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Nov 10 2009, 11:35 AM~15619336
> *
> *




THANKS FOR THE COKE & HALF PRETZEL.......














CHECK!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 11 2009, 08:30 AM~15631408
> *:no: :no:Ummm NO MANU GINOBLI!!!  Get Kidd or Barea!
> *


OK I GUESS....KIDD....LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 11 2009, 09:37 AM~15631447
> *now now girls...it's not that serious!! besides j.kidd don't want yall! he was looking at me all night!!! ~m :roflmao:
> *



:0 

HATE TO BREAK IT TO YOU BABY GIRL BUT DONT GET IT TWISTED.... J. KIDD WAS NOT LOOKING AT U....IT WAS MORE LIKE JUST J(AY) WAS LOOKING AT YOU...AND KIDD WAS NEXT TO YOU ACTING A FOOL LMAO!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 07:41 AM~15631474
> *:0 HATE TO BREAK IT TO YOU BABY GIRL BUT DONT GET IT TWISTED.... J. KIDD WAS NOT LOOKING AT U....IT WAS MORE LIKE JUST J(AY) WAS LOOKING AT YOU...AND KIDD WAS NEXT TO YOU ACTING A FOOL LMAO!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 08:31 AM~15631411
> *UMMM LAY OFF J. KIDD...HE'S MINE.... :biggrin:
> AND NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GINOBILI JERSEY....IF U WEAR IT...SUBJECT TO KICK OUT OF HGC! :angry:
> THAT IS ALL :biggrin:
> *


..DAMN.....YOU SIPPIN ON WHAT MO HAD LAST WEEK..LOL...KEEP KIDD..HE GOT BEAT UP BY A GIRL...LMAO


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 11 2009, 09:52 AM~15631522
> *..DAMN.....YOU SIPPIN ON WHAT MO HAD LAST WEEK..LOL...KEEP KIDD..HE GOT BEAT UP BY A GIRL...LMAO
> *



:0 


 pinch?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

did dirk nowitzki do the first dunk?! i dont memmer seeing kidd do a dunk


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 08:57 AM~15631554
> *:0
> pinch?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 11 2009, 10:00 AM~15631566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 10:12 AM~15631671
> *:wave:
> *




:0 


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin: 






YOU LADIES NEED TO SEE THE VIDEO POSTED IN THE TORRES THREAD I ALMOST PEED MY PANTIES LMAO!!....TOO FUNNY


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 09:12 AM~15631671
> *:wave:
> *


What up Loc!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Nov 11 2009, 10:16 AM~15631693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just here Chillin At Wurk Like Alwayz And You Guys, Wuts Popin Wit Yall?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 10:35 AM~15631825
> *Just here Chillin At Wurk Like Alwayz And You Guys, Wuts Popin Wit Yall?
> *



at work...hardly working...or is it working hard???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 10:41 AM~15631867
> *at work...hardly working...or is it working hard???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 10:12 AM~15631671
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 11 2009, 10:02 AM~15632034
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 11 2009, 12:25 PM~15632856
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 09:41 AM~15631867
> *at work...hardly working...or is it working hard???
> *



.....HARDLY WORKING......LIKE ALWAYS......


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

wow it's already gonna be 12! i should try this "working" stuff more often, helps the day go by quicker!!~m :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 11 2009, 12:43 PM~15633050
> *wow it's already gonna be 12! i should try this "working" stuff more often, helps the day go by quicker!!~m  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: i know same here! im just keying #s away!!  :uh:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 11 2009, 12:24 PM~15633471
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WAY TO STAY ON TOPIC MO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 12:10 PM~15633893
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 11 2009, 02:20 PM~15633990
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:uh: 

:0 


 


:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Good morning errbody!! WAKEY WAKEY!! Sela let's start the jam session!! ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

cj63G4MZpms


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

i'm hot cuz i'm fly- you aint cuz you not!! ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

hop up out tha bed....turn ma swag on...took a look in the mirror...say waz sup sup!!! ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 09:20 AM~15642306
> *Good morning errbody!! WAKEY WAKEY!! Sela let's start the jam session!! ~m
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

thats my jam right there! 

GET LIKE U?

NAH GET LIKE ME


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 07:51 AM~15642498
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> thats my jam right there!
> ...




:0 

:cheesy: 

:biggrin: 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>woke up well rested today!! let's get it poppin in here!! ~m

:rofl: :around: :rofl: :around: :rofl: :around: :rofl: :around: :rofl: :around:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

MORNING SUNSHINES!......






(IM SICK)


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RIDINDRTY64, ms_tx_legend214


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

MY FAV FOR THE LONGEST!!! ~M


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 07:54 AM~15642524
> *MORNING SUNSHINES!......</span>
> (IM SICK)
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>  shake it off!! ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 09:54 AM~15642524
> *take a shot of patron....it will cure it  </span>*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 07:57 AM~15642556
> *
> take a shot of patron....it will cure it
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

FOR THE MRSRIDINDRTY! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Love tha Foxx! ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 08:05 AM~15642617
> *THEY SEE ME ROLLIN, THEY HATIN'!! ~M</span>*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 08:57 AM~15642556
> *
> take a shot of patron....it will cure it  </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>IT DID CROSS MY MIND.....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

FRESHER THAN A MUG!! (sumthn JT would say!) :biggrin: ~M


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

U THA MUTAFUKKEN BOSS! LOL


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Morning Ladies-

Ms. Tx I dont see you on I.M. *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

THROW BACK! LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 12 2009, 10:19 AM~15642733
> *Morning Ladies-
> 
> Ms. Tx I dont see you on I.M.
> *



 online now :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

LADIES NIGHT!! MEMMER? YOU MEMMER!! ~M


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

not a fav but oh well...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ladies, what do you think about me cutting my bangs like homegurl right there? ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 10:34 AM~15642856
> *Ladies, what do you think about me cutting my bangs like homegurl right there? ~m
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: im not a fan of bangs...but i'm sure u will look cute like always! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 08:39 AM~15642897
> *:dunno: im not a fan of bangs...but i'm sure u will look cute like always! :biggrin:
> *



aww..thanks, but nah! 

let's go old school...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

UMMM DO YALL WORK AT ALL?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 09:03 AM~15643127
> *UMMM  DO YALL WORK AT ALL?
> *


ok..there...i worked a lil bit! a whole 15mins! ~m :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 11:03 AM~15643127
> *UMMM  DO YALL WORK AT ALL?
> *



:nono:


:no:




:uh: :uh: 


:yes: :yes:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 12 2009, 10:16 AM~15643266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OH.....OK THEN......ME TOO......


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 09:19 AM~15643293
> *
> OH.....OK THEN......ME TOO......
> *



r u still leaving this weekend?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

STILL MY FAV... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

this is my fav!

baby you'll be famous...chase you down til you love me


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 10:28 AM~15643388
> *STILL MY FAV... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Agree!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: theoso8, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, RIDINDRTY64

GOOD MORNING ERRYBODY!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

4 Members: D~LowLady~E, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, RIDINDRTY64


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 12 2009, 10:38 AM~15643470
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: theoso8, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, RIDINDRTY64</span>
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Morning gente!!! :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 12 2009, 11:38 AM~15643470
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: theoso8, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, RIDINDRTY64
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 11:24 AM~15643342
> *
> r u still leaving this weekend?
> *



*Hello Mrs RD

Did you get my email?*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 12 2009, 09:44 AM~15643547
> *Hello Mrs RD Did you get my email?
> *


yeah, i'll have to let you know if i can make it for sure later...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

shawty said nikka she wit aint shit! :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Had to post this for my homie Burns, lol!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *MRS*RIDINDRTY64, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E

*HGC IN DA HOUSE!!! *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 11:47 AM~15643570
> *yeah, i'll have to let you know if i can make it for sure later...
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 09:48 AM~15643591
> *shawty said the nikka that she wit aint shit! :0 *


don't know why but thats my fav part too! ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *MRS*RIDINDRTY64

WHAT HAPPENED?!!  :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 12 2009, 11:49 AM~15643593
> *Had to post this for my homie Burns, lol!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


wat bout this??


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 10:57 AM~15643696
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wat bout this??</span>
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
<span style=\'colorurple\'>That'll work too......


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 10:01 AM~15643751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I used to play this over and over and over!! I loved it! ~m


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 11:03 AM~15643781
> *I used to play this over and over and over!! I loved it! ~m
> *


I remember...... :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, RIDINDRTY64, People's Choice, ~RO DIVA~, </span>ms_tx_legend214

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hi Diva!! ~M :wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 12 2009, 10:04 AM~15643792
> *I remember......  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 11:49 AM~15643599
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MRSRIDINDRTY64, ms_tx_legend214, Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E
> 
> ...


Do any of you ladies know how to work and not be on the computer all day?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, RIDINDRTY64, *People's Choice*, ~RO DIVA~, ms_tx_legend214

QUICK!! THREAD PATROL IS HERE!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 11:08 AM~15643820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shizz this was the jam along with walk it out back then, lol!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 12 2009, 10:08 AM~15643822
> *Do any of you ladies know how to work and not be on the computer all day?
> *


My work is the computer!! Don't be jelly! ~m :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 12 2009, 12:08 PM~15643822
> *Do any of you ladies know how to work and not be on the computer all day?
> *



:nono: :nono:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 11:05 AM~15643796
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, RIDINDRTY64, People's Choice, ~RO DIVA~, </span>ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...







<span style=\'color:magenta\'> Hi Ladies! :wave: :wave: 

Can we still buy tickets? How much?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Nov 12 2009, 12:13 PM~15643897
> * Hi Ladies!  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Can we still buy tickets? How much?
> *




:yes: :yes:

yup i can meet up with you...they are $20 each :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 10:17 AM~15643951
> *:yes: :yes:yup i can meet up with you...they are $20 each :biggrin:
> *


me too, tash wants two this weekend! ~m :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 12:22 PM~15644020
> *me too, tash wants two this weekend! ~m  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 10:26 AM~15644074
> *:thumbsup:
> *


lunch time!! brb... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

that reminds me...i gotta buy one for my INVISIBLE date too! :0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 11:29 AM~15644103
> *that reminds me...i gotta buy one for my<span style=\'color:blue\'> INVISIBLE date too!  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: </span>
> *


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 12:31 PM~15644129
> *:0
> *



:uh: 

i got dumped by lil d~low


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 11:35 AM~15644173
> *:uh:
> 
> i got dumped by lil d~low   </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>...SHE DIDNT DUMP YOU.......SHES STILL GOIN.....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 11:35 AM~15644173
> *:uh:
> 
> i got dumped by lil d~low   </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>
..UMM DIDNT YOU FIND A REPLACEMENT THO.....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 12:40 PM~15644234
> *...SHE DIDNT DUMP YOU.......SHES STILL GOIN.....
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: she already told me she's bringing someone


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 12:48 PM~15644305
> *
> ..UMM DIDNT YOU FIND A REPLACEMENT THO.....
> *


 :0 




:uh: 






:no:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 11:17 AM~15643951
> *:yes: :yes:
> 
> yup i can meet up with you...they are $20 each :biggrin:
> *





PM... me your number


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Nov 12 2009, 01:02 PM~15644461
> *PM... me your number
> *



:thumbsup: ok


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 11:50 AM~15644320
> *:nosad:  :nosad: she already told me she's bringing someone
> *


 :0 OOOOOO......I DIDNT KNOW THAT........


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 01:42 PM~15644823
> *  :0  OOOOOO......I DIDNT KNOW THAT........
> *



:uh: 


:tears: :tears:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 11:47 AM~15644851
> *:uh:
> :tears:  :tears:
> *


don't cry, i'm back... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 02:33 PM~15645289
> *don't cry, i'm back... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 01:18 PM~15645641
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

post some cumbia!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

┌П┐(•_•)┌П┐


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 03:16 PM~15646219
> *┌П┐(•_•)┌П┐</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>I like that...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 03:16 PM~15646219
> *┌П┐(•_•)┌П┐</span>
> *



:0 




<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>YOU ARE SO TALENTED :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 04:23 PM~15646282
> *:0
> YOU ARE SO TALENTED  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: thx!



┌П┐(•_•)┌П┐


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 02:29 PM~15646332
> *:biggrin: thx!
> ┌П┐(•_•)┌П┐
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 02:23 PM~15646282
> *YOU ARE SO TALENTED  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: :yes: X2! ~m


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

RIDINDRTY64, fatmexican55

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 05:34 PM~15646926
> *:yes: :yes: X2! ~m
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 03:29 PM~15646332
> *:biggrin: thx!
> <span style=\'color:TEAL\'>.....SHAKE EM OFF ...... :biggrin:*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 12 2009, 10:24 AM~15643342
> *
> r u still leaving this weekend?
> *





:0 YOU KNOW I READ THAT EARLIER TODAY...AND DIDNT REALZE IT WAS DIRECTED TO ME....IM TRIPPIN GIRL...TOLD YOU I WAS SICK.... :uh: 


AS FAR AS I KNOW YES....BUT......YOU KNOW HOW THINGS GO...IF I DONT ILL TXT YOU FRI NIGHT.

:biggrin:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> RIDINDRTY64, fatmexican55
> 
> :wave:  :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 08:35 PM~15648677
> *its all for tha haterz
> 
> haterz...this one for you!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

im a mutafuken star bia!

when u see me make a wish!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:0 CHELA GETTIN IT KRUNK UP IN THIS BI*7CH.....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 11:48 PM~15650912
> *:0 CHELA GETTIN IT KRUNK UP IN THIS BI*7CH.....
> *



:yes: :yes:

who's ready to hit up level 5???


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15650806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one makes me think of us three-wheelin in tha Regal!! memmer chela? you memmer!! ~m :cheesy:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hi HGC!

So when we going to do the gift exchange thing?*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 13 2009, 09:07 AM~15653654
> *this one makes me think of us three-wheelin in tha Regal!! memmer chela? you memmer!!  ~m :cheesy:
> *



 :yessad: yup i memmer!!!! i miss ur regal!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 13 2009, 09:39 AM~15653781
> *Hi HGC!
> 
> So when we going to do the gift exchange thing?
> *



idk?? :dunno: guess we can decide tonite!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Nov 13 2009, 07:39 AM~15653781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!  :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 13 2009, 08:39 AM~15653781
> *Hi HGC!
> 
> So when we going to do the gift exchange thing?
> *



:0 :0 .I WAS NOT INFORMED OF THIS...........


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 13 2009, 10:59 AM~15654296
> *:0  :0 .I WAS NOT INFORMED OF THIS...........
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 


must i answer this???















:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 13 2009, 10:10 AM~15654387
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> must i answer this???
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0  .I GUESS NOT....




















MEANIE!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 13 2009, 11:15 AM~15654422
> *:0   .I GUESS NOT....
> MEANIE!
> *



*grrrrr!!!!! :angry: 


im not mean  



anyways i forgot when we decided on it but it was at one of our events 



XOXOXOXOXOXOXO :biggrin: *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 13 2009, 10:18 AM~15654450
> *grrrrr!!!!! :angry:
> im not mean
> anyways i forgot when we decided on it but it was at one of our events
> ...


OH........OK.I MUST HAVE MISSED THAT ONE


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 13 2009, 11:19 AM~15654460
> *OH........OK.I MUST HAVE MISSED THAT ONE
> *



*So your in right!?!?*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 13 2009, 11:44 AM~15654657
> *So your in right!?!?
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 13 2009, 09:19 AM~15654460
> *OH........OK.I MUST HAVE MISSED THAT ONE
> *


honestly i don't remember either but i'm good wit it!! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 13 2009, 12:17 PM~15654946
> *honestly i don't remember either but i'm good wit it!! ~m :biggrin:
> *



*Wut?

Your the one that wanted to do it M!!!!!!* :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 13 2009, 12:19 PM~15654973
> *Wut?
> 
> Your the one that wanted to do it M!!!!!!  :roflmao:
> *




:yes: :yes: yea i dont remember where we were at but it was M's idea


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 13 2009, 10:19 AM~15654973
> *Wut?
> 
> Your the one that wanted to do it M!!!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 

 

:happysad: 

:cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 13 2009, 12:23 PM~15655012
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



*Your silly M!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

im so bored today!!!!

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

they don't make music like they used to...:uh: 






:roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 13 2009, 11:28 AM~15655061
> *Your silly M!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




X2.......BUT IM DOWN ... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

1 Members: ms_tx_legend214



AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH...
I NEED A SPOT....STILL LOOKING......


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

can't wait for next summer to roll.....MY RIDE!!! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 13 2009, 01:51 PM~15655766
> *1 Members: ms_tx_legend214
> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH...
> I NEED A SPOT....STILL LOOKING......
> *




:uh: 

text me! we can figure it out!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 13 2009, 01:51 PM~15655767
> *can't wait for next summer to roll.....MY RIDE!!! ~m :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Cutie Pie, Hunny Bunch!*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

2 Anonymous Users




HIYA MO.......


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 13 2009, 11:55 AM~15655813
> *2 Anonymous Users
> HIYA MO.......
> *


:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214,  :0 :0 



uh oh!!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 13 2009, 01:46 PM~15655728
> *X2.......BUT IM DOWN ... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

can't find a good remix like they do at players  ... chela?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 13 2009, 02:13 PM~15656000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



players?? wats that?? :dunno:

i havent been to players in a long time lol!!!! hmmm.....


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 13 2009, 01:57 PM~15655830
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214,   :0  :0
> uh oh!!!!
> *


WATCH IT :tongue:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 13 2009, 12:52 PM~15655779
> *:uh:
> 
> text me! we can figure it out!
> *


I THINK I GOT IT IMMA HIT UP AN OLD DUDE FROM WAY BACK AND SEE WHAT HE CAN DO.......


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 13 2009, 02:36 PM~15656585
> *players?? wats that?? :dunno:
> 
> i havent been to players in a long time lol!!!! hmmm.....
> *




PLAYERS!????......


IM DOWN......... LETS GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 13 2009, 02:15 PM~15656914
> *BTW I THOUGHT YOU WERE SICK!!! :angry: </span>*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 13 2009, 03:28 PM~15657033
> *:uh: nobody said nuthin bout going to players...i said they do a good twist remix! LOCA!!!
> 
> BTW I THOUGHT YOU WERE SICK!!!  :angry: </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>....UMMM....I AM.....YEAH....IM JUST SAYING ...MAYBE THAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING..YOU KNOW........UMM.... SWEAT IT OUT DANCING ......THATS WHAT I MEANT......


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 13 2009, 05:07 PM~15657307
> *....UMMM....I AM.....YEAH....IM JUST SAYING ...MAYBE THAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING..YOU KNOW........UMM.... SWEAT IT OUT DANCING ......THATS WHAT I MEANT......
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin: ..........


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Good morning chicas! Hope erbody had a good weekend! ~m :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!

GOOD SEEING YALL FRIDAY!!!! 


P.S. DONT FORGET TO PM UR FAVORITE THINGS/ITEMS FOR THE GIFT EXCHANGE


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 09:39 AM~15678151
> *GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!
> 
> GOOD SEEING YALL FRIDAY!!!!
> ...




I DID,.....BUT I KNW WHO GOT ME


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 10:48 AM~15678201
> *I DID,.....BUT I KNW WHO GOT ME
> *



:0 


SECRET santa is this? booooo :uh: </span>


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 09:57 AM~15678256
> *:0
> SECRET santa is this? booooo  :uh: </span>
> *



I JUST GUESSED..THEY DONT KNOW I THINK ITS THEM.....


 I LOVE SURPRISES BUT IM BAD WITH THEM..I ALWAYS TRY TO FIGURE IT OUT


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 10:39 AM~15678151
> *GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!
> 
> GOOD SEEING YALL FRIDAY!!!!
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 11:05 AM~15678322
> *I  JUST GUESSED..THEY DONT KNOW I THINK ITS THEM.....
> I LOVE SURPRISES BUT IM BAD WITH THEM..I ALWAYS TRY TO FIGURE IT OUT
> *



whatever! lol!


still waiting on pm's!! :uh:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 09:24 AM~15678462
> *whatever! lol!
> still waiting on pm's!! :uh:
> *


pm sent!! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 16 2009, 08:48 AM~15678201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:

NEW RULE: If you have E, you can trade with sum one! ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 16 2009, 09:19 AM~15678418
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 11:33 AM~15678512
> *pm sent!! ~m  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 10:35 AM~15678524
> *:twak:
> 
> NEW RULE:  If you have E, you can trade with sum one! ~m
> *


I COULD BE WRONG...GEEZS.HOW QUICLKEY THEY TURN


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 10:24 AM~15678462
> *whatever! lol!
> X2*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 09:57 AM~15678692
> *X2</span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>i thought we were just sending them to chela and she would compose one big email/pm?! ~m


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 11:36 AM~15678534
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 11:24 AM~15678462
> *whatever! lol!
> still waiting on pm's!! :uh:
> *


*
PM Sent! *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 11:58 AM~15678703
> *i thought we were just sending them to chela and she would compose one big email/pm?! ~m
> *



:yes:

yup someone wasnt paying attention! lol!

send me the list and i'll send one giant list to everyone!

so far only lists from:

<span style=\'color:teal\'>D~LowLady~E
MRSRIDINDRTY64
214pinkcandy
& me! :biggrin: </span>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 16 2009, 12:04 PM~15678755
> *
> PM Sent!
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:uh: thread patrol... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

2 Members: People's Choice

:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15679155
> *:uh: thread patrol...  :biggrin:
> *



LMAO!....... :uh: AND HE ASKS IF WE EVER WORK...LOL!


HEY TIMMAY :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 12:47 PM~15679233
> *LMAO!....... :uh: AND HE ASKS IF WE EVER WORK...LOL!
> HEY TIMMAY :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 01:05 PM~15679396
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


funny


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15679630
> *funny *


 :twak:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2009, 01:30 PM~15679630
> *funny
> *


  u know i luv u!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 01:33 PM~15679669
> *  u know i luv u!
> *


anyway


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2009, 01:38 PM~15679727
> *anyway
> *



*ouch...*

:biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 01:32 PM~15679651
> *:twak:
> *


for you.......nothing


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2009, 11:40 AM~15679751
> *for you.......nothing
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: you're so funny!! u know i'm your fav! ~m :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 11:33 AM~15679669
> *  u know i luv u!
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 12:05 PM~15679396
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 01:46 PM~15679822
> *LMAO!!!!!!!
> *


Are you trying to win something this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 01:43 PM~15679795
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:  you're so funny!! u know i'm your fav! ~m  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: nasty for real


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2009, 01:38 PM~15679727
> *anyway
> *



:0 


 


:tears: :tears:




:angry:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2009, 12:51 PM~15679880
> *Are you trying to win something this weekend? :dunno:
> *


UMMM NO...MY SON IS...... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 12:04 PM~15679993
> *UMMM NO...MY SON IS...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

For TIIMMMAAYYY!!!!

:twak:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2009, 11:53 AM~15679888
> *:barf: nasty for real
> *


:tears:  ok...now that's mean! :twak:




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Good afternoon ladies, had a great time with ya'll......

Chela pm sent, good thing I'm not the last one, hehehe!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 16 2009, 03:00 PM~15680511
> *Good afternoon ladies, had a great time with ya'll......
> 
> Chela pm sent, good thing I'm not the last one, hehehe!!!  :cheesy:
> *



:nono: 

waiting on ms. thang © lol! :uh: :uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 02:28 PM~15680788
> *:nono:
> 
> waiting on ms. thang © lol!  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :angry: HUHHUH GIRL DONT B TALKIN BOUT MY BIRTHDAY TWIN LIKE THAT



LMAO!!... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 03:31 PM~15680808
> *:angry: HUHHUH GIRL DONT B TALKIN BOUT  MY BIRTHDAY TWIN LIKE THAT
> LMAO!!... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 01:55 PM~15679912
> *:0
> 
> :tears:  :tears:
> ...


quit crying


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 02:04 PM~15679993
> *UMMM NO...MY SON IS...... :biggrin:
> *


I wanna see him walk down the aisle and get the money and not the MOMMA or the DADDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

3 Members: D~LowLady~E, People's Choice, ms_tx_legend214




TIMMAY!!!!!!.......CHELA


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 02:12 PM~15680067
> *:tears:   ok...now that's mean!  :twak:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 03:48 PM~15680985
> *3 Members: D~LowLady~E, People's Choice, ms_tx_legend214
> TIMMAY!!!!!!.......CHELA
> *


NEVA EVA


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 01:31 PM~15680808
> *:angry: HUHHUH GIRL DONT B TALKIN BOUT  MY BIRTHDAY TWIN LIKE THAT
> LMAO!!... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2009, 02:47 PM~15680984
> *I wanna see him walk down the aisle and get the money and not the MOMMA or the DADDY!!!!!!!!
> *


IM SO UPSET THAT YOU WOULD THINK THAT :uh: 




OF COURSE HES GONNA WALK..EVEN IF I HAVE TO PUSH HIM


LOL


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2009, 01:49 PM~15680988
> *so
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 04:08 PM~15681161
> *
> 
> *




 :0 ok gangsta....dont get all violent on us now! lol

i think u need to stay away from tha gutta chicks for a while


:uh: :uh: :uh: 


jk! u cant stay away from me


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 03:11 PM~15681181
> * :0 ok gangsta....dont get all violent on us now! lol
> 
> i think u need to stay away from tha gutta chicks for a while
> ...


ME...LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 04:14 PM~15681217
> *ME...LOL
> *



:0 


:yes: :yes:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 02:14 PM~15681217
> *ME...LOL
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:  nunya! ~m


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 04:09 PM~15681173
> *
> *


anyway


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2009, 03:31 PM~15681373
> *anyway
> *


1st round on me this Saturday night :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 02:31 PM~15680808
> *:angry: HUHHUH GIRL DONT B TALKIN BOUT  MY BIRTHDAY TWIN LIKE THAT
> LMAO!!... :biggrin:
> *


Lol, DOUBLE TROUBLE TWINS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 04:10 PM~15681617
> *1st round on me this Saturday night  :thumbsup:
> *


Give him a shot of patron, he will like that........... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

chela, when do we get the list?!! ~m


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 16 2009, 04:27 PM~15681834
> *Lol, DOUBLE TROUBLE TWINS..... :biggrin:
> *


LOL..AND YOU KNOW THIS MAYNE.....


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ok dolls!

What day are we doing meet up? Sunday Dec 20?*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

SOMETHING FOR YALL TO CHILL ON....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 16 2009, 04:38 PM~15681945
> *Ok dolls!
> 
> What day are we doing meet up? Sunday Dec 20?
> *




SOUNDS GOOD TO ME....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Nov 16 2009, 04:38 PM~15681945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 03:40 PM~15681968
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME....
> *


me too! ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 05:34 PM~15681900
> *chela, when do we get the list?!! ~m
> *



still waiting on ms thang! once i get her's i will send it out...

p.s. i need EVERYONE's shoes size por favor if u didnt include it


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 16 2009, 05:40 PM~15681968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ok, That's the date, well figure out the time and where at a later time * :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 05:47 PM~15682046
> *me too! ~m
> *



same here! im in!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 03:58 PM~15682143
> *still waiting on ms thang! once i get her's i will send it out...
> 
> p.s. i need EVERYONE's shoes size por favor if u didnt include it
> *


 :scrutinize: 7.5 for me


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 16 2009, 05:20 PM~15682407
> *:scrutinize: 7.5 for me
> *


Ms. thang said she's been busy at the her hurst place, lol! Will get it to chela soon she says!!!

8.0 for me


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 04:58 PM~15682143
> *still waiting on ms thang! once i get her's i will send it out...
> 
> p.s. i need EVERYONE's shoes size por favor if u didnt include it
> *


 :0 :0 ..I FREAKING LOOOVEEE SHOEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...

MMmmmmMmmmm.......



PM SENT ..LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 16 2009, 06:20 PM~15682407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: 


:0 calm down loca!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 16 2009, 05:24 PM~15682448
> *Ms. thang said she's been busy at the her hurst place, lol!  Will get it to chela soon she says!!!
> 
> 8.0 for me
> *



[email protected] PLACE...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:wave: ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 16 2009, 05:58 PM~15682143
> *still waiting on ms thang! once i get her's i will send it out...
> 
> p.s. i need EVERYONE's shoes size por favor if u didnt include it
> *


*
p.m. sent..*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 16 2009, 06:47 PM~15683360
> *[email protected] PLACE...
> *


You know how she does it, lol!!! Ooogum Boogum with them peeps...  :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Good morning Dolls!!! :wave:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 17 2009, 08:59 AM~15689159
> *:wave:  ~m
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 16 2009, 05:47 PM~15683360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



:biggrin: 


:h5: :h5: :h5: 

HGC!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 17 2009, 10:00 AM~15689900
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> ...


:h5: 

Dayum......Ms. Thang finally got her list in, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

finally got the list completed!

pm's sent! thx u ladies! :biggrin: 


D~LOWLADY~E
<span style=\'colorurple\'>MRSRIDINDRTY64
214PINKCANDY
BAD MAMMA JAMMA
MS. THANG (LOL)

LUV,
MS_TX_LEGEND214 :biggrin: </span>


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 17 2009, 09:41 AM~15690228
> *finally got the list completed! pm's sent! thx u ladies! *


 :thumbsup: got it! this helps wit bdays too! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 17 2009, 10:45 AM~15690262
> *:thumbsup:  got it! this helps wit bdays too! ~m :biggrin:
> *


It sure does help with birfdays coming, lol!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Finally!*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

busy today...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 17 2009, 11:45 AM~15690262
> *:thumbsup:  got it! this helps wit bdays too! ~m :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes:


less than 4 months til my 23rd b-day! :0 



 i'm getting old


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 17 2009, 11:13 AM~15690513
> *:yes: :yes:
> less than 4 months til my 23rd b-day!  :0
> i'm getting old
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:

You're def not old!!!!!! Forever Young remember.....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 17 2009, 12:23 PM~15690597
> *:yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> You're def not old!!!!!!  Forever Young remember.....
> *



wat is it again? aging gracefully! lmfao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*pinch*





</span>


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 17 2009, 11:33 AM~15690699
> *wat is it again? aging gracefully! lmfao!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You got it, wait what that kiddo say,beautifully aging, lol!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 17 2009, 10:13 AM~15690513
> *:yes: :yes:
> less than 4 months til my 23rd b-day!  :0
> *


 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 17 2009, 10:41 AM~15690228
> *finally got the list completed!
> 
> pm's sent! thx u ladies!  :biggrin:
> ...



LMAO! AT THE LIST..I WAS LIKE OOOO.....YEAH I LIKE THAT TOO ......CAN I REVISE MY LIST LMAO!











J/K


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 17 2009, 12:52 PM~15690940
> *You got it, wait what that kiddo say,beautifully aging, lol!!!
> *



that dork said...he aged beautifully lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 17 2009, 10:36 AM~15690198
> *:h5:
> 
> Dayum......Ms. Thang finally got her list in, lol! :biggrin:
> *



THAT SHOULD BE HER SN..LMAO!.....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 01:13 PM~15691160
> *LMAO! AT THE LIST..I WAS LIKE OOOO.....YEAH I LIKE THAT TOO  ......CAN I REVISE MY LIST LMAO!
> J/K
> *


 :0 


:nono: :nono:

for me being the youngest of the group...I HAD THE SHORTEST LIST! lol!!!


yall were like some lil kids circling what toys yall wanted from the big toy r us christmas book! LMAO! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 12:14 PM~15691170
> *THAT SHOULD BE HER SN..LMAO!.....
> *


WAIT...... :0 .........DID I MISS SOMETHING


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

DONT TOUCH MY BOOTY! LOL!!!

WOAHHHH!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 01:15 PM~15691180
> *WAIT...... :0 .........DID I MISS SOMETHING
> *



LOL! I KNOW ME TOO! I THINK MRSRIDIN JUST INSERTED IT WIT THE LIST LOL!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 17 2009, 12:20 PM~15691205
> *LOL! I KNOW ME TOO! I THINK MRSRIDIN JUST INSERTED IT WIT THE LIST LOL!
> *


OH....I WAS LIKE DANG..HOW LONG HAVE I BEEN GONE LOL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THAT !!!!!????......... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

MAN......DONT LET THIS COME ON AND IM IN THE CLUB..LOL.....ASK MO..  











J/K


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 01:28 PM~15691287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

2 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, D~LowLady~E


HIYA DOLL!...HOWS IT GOIN!?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Lmao! Ya'll are crizazy...... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 11:28 AM~15691287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


E, who you foolin? ur like that wit practically evry dang song! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 17 2009, 01:33 PM~15691952
> *E, who you foolin? ur like that wit practically evry dang song! ~m
> *




DAMN I SAID ...SHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!......GEEZS..... :uh:
:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

GET IN THE SEASON LADIES........LOVE THIS SONG.... 

"ALL THAT I WANT CANT BE FOUND UNDERNEATH THE CHRISTMAS TREE, YOU ARE THE ANGEL ATOP MY TREE, YOU ARE MY DREAM COME TRUE, SANTA CANT BRING WHAT I NEED...CAUSE ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS YOU...."


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:roflmao:  i got one coming for ya....it never gets old!! ~m


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 17 2009, 01:43 PM~15692045
> *:roflmao:  i got one coming for ya....it never gets old!! ~m
> *


 :0 ....WAITING......


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

nvrmind


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 17 2009, 01:48 PM~15692090
> *  nvrmind
> *


LMAO!..LOCA!....WHAT HAPPENED?




:0 ..PSST...vvvvvv...THREAD PATROL...QUICK.... ACT LIKE WERE DISCUSSING THE DANCE....LMAO!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

WHERES PINKY BEEN....MUST BE REAL BUSY...SHOPPING FOR HER PERSON...LOL.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

it won't let me...but here's a clue...

*You don't have to be beautiful to turn me on
I just need your body, baby, from dusk till dawn
You don't need experience to turn me out
You just leave it all up to me, I'm gonna show you what it's all about

You don't have to be rich to be my girl
You don't have to be cool to rule my world
Ain't no particular sign I'm more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your
*MUAH*MUAH*MUAH KISS!!! *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 12:51 PM~15692124
> *LMAO!..LOCA!....WHAT HAPPENED?
> :0 ..PSST...vvvvvv...THREAD PATROL...QUICK.... ACT LIKE WERE DISCUSSING THE DANCE....LMAO!
> *


*OMG E!! SERIOUSLY LMFAO!!! * 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 17 2009, 01:56 PM~15692170
> *it won't let me...but here's a clue...
> 
> You don't have to be beautiful to turn me on
> ...


I LOVE THE PURPLE PRINCE HIMSELF...!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 02:56 PM~15692169
> *WHERES PINKY BEEN....MUST BE REAL BUSY...SHOPPING FOR HER PERSON...LOL.
> *



*Im here, I is buzy -they got me a stupid project at work, so Im in and out...*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 17 2009, 01:56 PM~15692170
> *it won't let me...but here's a clue...
> 
> You don't have to be beautiful to turn me on
> ...


I SEE WHY YOU SAID NEVERMIND...  .....STUPID YT


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 17 2009, 02:04 PM~15692242
> *Im here, I is buzy -they got me a stupid project at work, so Im in and out...
> *


...IF ITS WORK ..ITS NOT STUPID...  ...WANT HELP?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 01:05 PM~15692255
> *I SEE WHY YOU SAID NEVERMIND...  .....STUPID YT
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 03:06 PM~15692266
> *...IF ITS WORK ..ITS NOT STUPID...  ...WANT HELP?
> *



*Yea...sure... I need to go to every state board and get a list of all registered nurses in each state....* :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 17 2009, 01:29 PM~15692475
> *Yea...sure... I need to go to every state board and get a list of all registered nurses in each state.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 17 2009, 03:36 PM~15692542
> *:0  :uh:
> *



*tell me about it! LOL*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 17 2009, 03:17 PM~15692895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 17 2009, 03:17 PM~15692895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...I DONT WORK ON MONDAYS OR FRIDAYS..LOL!....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 17 2009, 02:29 PM~15692475
> *Yea...sure... I need to go to every state board and get a list of all registered nurses in each state.... :biggrin:
> *




OOO...CAN I PICK THE STATES...LOL!.....AND I CAN HELP YOU WITH ONE...MY CLOSE FRIEND IS A NURSE HERE IN TX...SEE. :cheesy: ..ONE CLOSER TO BEING DONE .. :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 04:54 PM~15693289
> *
> OOO...CAN I PICK THE STATES...LOL!.....AND I CAN HELP YOU WITH ONE...MY CLOSE FRIEND IS A NURSE HERE IN TX...SEE. :cheesy: ..ONE CLOSER TO BEING DONE .. :biggrin:
> *



*LOL I already have the list for texas!  *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Nov 17 2009, 03:56 PM~15693304
> *LOL I already have the list for texas!
> *



LOL...WELL I TRIED....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought this was the X-Mas Party topic.....? :uh: 





You all need a ULA GIRL TALK Session in










:biggrin:  






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 17 2009, 05:15 PM~15693526
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

another thread patrol...~m :uh:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 17 2009, 04:15 PM~15693526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Where?....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 17 2009, 04:17 PM~15693543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW HUH?....I THINK TIMMAY PUT HIM UP TO IT.....LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 




:angry: :angry: :angry: 



who created this thread?????????
















thx u! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 17 2009, 03:44 PM~15693817
> * :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> who created this thread?????????
> ...


 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 17 2009, 04:44 PM~15693817
> * :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> who created this thread?????????
> ...



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>[email protected]


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 03:46 PM~15693835
> *[email protected]
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:wave:Good morning ladies! Ms. Legend I have more tickets sold... :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Keep this dance at home on Dec 4th... :biggrin: 









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 18 2009, 10:00 AM~15701379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 18 2009, 07:53 AM~15701344
> *:dunno:
> *


burnt my breakfast hot pocket! ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 18 2009, 09:59 AM~15701368
> *:wave:Good morning ladies!  Ms. Legend I have more tickets sold...  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 18 2009, 10:00 AM~15701379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 18 2009, 10:35 AM~15701634
> *burnt my breakfast hot pocket! ~m
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 18 2009, 09:00 AM~15701379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

3 Members: *ms_tx_legend214*, *D~LowLady~E*, *MRS*RIDINDRTY64

Good morning ladies! ~mrs :wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 18 2009, 10:35 AM~15702123
> *3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, D~LowLady~E, MRSRIDINDRTY64
> 
> Good morning ladies!  ~mrs :wave:
> *


HIYA SWEETIE!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

start the countdown...

2 weeks, 1 day, 11 hours, 16 mins....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 18 2009, 11:35 AM~15702123
> *3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, D~LowLady~E, MRSRIDINDRTY64
> 
> Good morning ladies!  ~mrs :wave:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 18 2009, 11:43 AM~15702206
> *start the countdown...
> 
> 2 weeks, 1 day, 11 hours, 16 mins....
> ...



:0 :0 


:biggrin: 


thats i luv her...she my gutta chick!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 18 2009, 08:00 AM~15701379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well then same for the guys! ~m  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 18 2009, 01:13 PM~15703100
> *well then same for the guys! ~m   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont want to see any flaps of any kind at the party.... lol 


especially those illustrated in the above pics.... lol







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 18 2009, 12:13 PM~15703100
> *well then same for the guys! ~m   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

It is important to ensure that you measure your waist correctly. Just because you can squeeze into a pair of 36" jeans that you have had for 6 years does not mean that you CAN!!!! 










Same rules apply to women... 


LOL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 18 2009, 12:52 PM~15703536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 I was loooking at that shirt for the party .:ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 18 2009, 03:02 PM~15704221
> *:0 I was loooking at that shirt for the party .:ugh:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 


:nono: :nono:


:biggrin: 


:roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 18 2009, 01:08 PM~15704265
> *:0
> :nono: :nono:
> :biggrin:
> ...


X100 :nono:

:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 18 2009, 02:08 PM~15704265
> *:0
> :nono: :nono:
> :biggrin:
> ...


IM GLAD MS. THANG ISNT HERE .....LMAO!..ID NEVER HEAR THE END OF IT.....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 18 2009, 02:12 PM~15704292
> *X100 :nono:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ......


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 18 2009, 03:12 PM~15704295
> *IM GLAD MS. THANG ISNT HERE .....LMAO!..ID NEVER HEAR THE END OF IT.....
> *



:yes: 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 18 2009, 01:12 PM~15704295
> *IM GLAD MS. THANG ISNT HERE .....LMAO!..ID NEVER HEAR THE END OF IT.....
> *


i know huh?! hno:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 18 2009, 02:02 PM~15704221
> *:0 I was loooking at that shirt for the party .:ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! Yea that girl would be all over this shizz, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

just in case thread patrol comes thru... :biggrin: 

~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

how was the game chela? how's the baby? ~m


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Morning Chicas!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 09:50 AM~15712815
> *how was the game chela? how's the baby? ~m
> *


:wave: game was great! we won!!! woowoo!!! (in overtime)


my baby COUSIN is doing wayyyy better! ima go see her tonite b4 the meeting! woowoo! another baby cousin that I WON'T BABYSIT! lol!!!
 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 11:19 AM~15713438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You really don't have anything to do?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 09:27 AM~15713516
> *You really don't have anything to do?
> *


 :no: nope, i got it all done already! 

what about you patrol man?! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 11:29 AM~15713534
> *:no: nope, i got it all done already!
> 
> what about you patrol man?! ~m  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin and waiting till 5 to get out of here


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 09:31 AM~15713551
> *Chillin and waiting till 5 to get out of here
> *


yup me too! ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

timbo slice with HGC!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 10:38 AM~15713611
> *timbo slice with HGC!!
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 11:38 AM~15713611
> *timbo slice with HGC!!
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't know I can dance like that, but I need more girls to dance with me cause REAL GIRLS GET DOWN ON THE FLO!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 09:48 AM~15713698
> *You didn't know I can dance like that, but I need more girls to dance with me cause REAL GIRLS GET DOWN ON THE FLO!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:

yeah we know! ms.thang demonstrated that for us in Vegas! and if i hadn't lost my darn camera i could help you relive that moment! OLE DRUNKIE! ~m

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 10:48 AM~15713698
> *You didn't know I can dance like that, but I need more girls to dance with me cause REAL GIRLS GET DOWN ON THE FLO!!!!!!! </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Lol, that song is in my head now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

this one's more like you timbo! ~m 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Whats really funny is that it reminded me of TIM... lol 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 11:56 AM~15713805
> *this one's more like you timbo! ~m
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 11:56 AM~15713805
> *this one's more like you timbo! ~m
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Don't hate


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 HGC!! Year 2050!! :biggrin: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 19 2009, 11:58 AM~15713827
> *Whats really funny is that it reminded me of TIM... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Say dog........


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

the real Timbo Slice!!










complete with glasses and all! :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 11:59 AM~15713846
> *:0 HGC!! Year 2050!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Go shake your money makers and be careful when you do it :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 12:01 PM~15713870
> *the real Timbo Slice!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you don't go to Houston :buttkick:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's Zeus at the Xmas party!! ~m


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 10:00 AM~15713855
> *Say dog........
> *




No ****!!! It just looks like you would dance on some Goofy shit.... lol








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 19 2009, 12:07 PM~15713943
> *No ****!!! It just looks like you would dance on some Goofy shit.... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


I don't dance


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 10:04 AM~15713910
> *Hope you don't go to Houston :buttkick:
> *


 :angry: why? i aint scared of you! ~m :biggrin: 

































naw...i'm just kidding....we koo right?! right timbo?! right?! 


























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NOT!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 10:08 AM~15713966
> *I don't dance
> *



That makes 2 of us... :biggrin: I hold up the wall...  









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 12:09 PM~15713974
> * :angry:  why? i aint scared of you! ~m  :biggrin:
> naw...i'm just kidding....we koo right?! right timbo?! right?!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


We very cool...........


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 10:11 AM~15713994
> *We very cool...........
> *


 hno: hno: hno: ok...now i'm scared!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 12:15 PM~15714032
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  ok...now i'm scared!!
> *


Don't be


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

DAAANNNNGGGG!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 12:18 PM~15714071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that me and you trying to be friends? :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 12:20 PM~15714092
> *DAAANNNNGGGG!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Her head is facing the wrong way :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 10:22 AM~15714112
> *Her head is facing the wrong way :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Public Service Announcement for TIMBO SLICE (aka Thread Patrol!)!! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 10:20 AM~15714094
> *Is that me and you trying to be friends? :dunno:
> *



Timbo- not everything is about YOU! :twak: 












:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 11:38 AM~15713611
> *timbo slice with HGC!!
> 
> 
> ...




:0 




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 11:59 AM~15713846
> *:0 HGC!! Year 2050!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 




lmao


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 10:34 AM~15714245
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:

~m


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 12:34 PM~15714245
> *
> *


What up bro!!!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 12:36 PM~15714273
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> 
> ~m
> *


whats up Monica, whats Jay been up to, i see y'all made it back to DLR, good luck on that homegirl


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 12:36 PM~15714283
> *What up bro!!!!!!
> *


what up homie, you still got the same number


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

i'm going to let yall use your imaginations on this one!!! (hint: both thread patrol men!) ~m :biggrin: 








:roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 12:38 PM~15714300
> *what up homie, you still got the same number
> *


Yepper it's not going to change


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 10:37 AM~15714292
> *whats up Monica, whats Jay been up to, i see y'all made it back to DLR, good luck on that homegirl
> *


thanks! he's good, staying busy on my ride!  ...we're going to be doing it real BIG for tha 1-0!

...YEAH BUDDY...ROLLIN' LIKE THA BIG DOGGS! 

I'll be STUNNIN' LIKE MY DADDY! ~m


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 12:42 PM~15714342
> *Yepper it's not going to change
> *


 :werd: new number sent


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: MRSRIDINDRTY64 :cheesy: , King61!  , Bad Mamma Jamma :angel: , ms_tx_legend214 :rofl: , People's Choice :twak: , ZEUS DA GOD  


:roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 12:43 PM~15714355
> *thanks! he's good, staying busy on my ride!   ...we're going to be doing it real BIG for tha 1-0!
> 
> ...YEAH BUDDY...ROLLIN' LIKE THA BIG DOGGS!
> ...


 :werd: handle yo bizwax then homegirl :ugh: :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 12:47 PM~15714381
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: MRSRIDINDRTY64  :cheesy: , King61!   , Bad Mamma Jamma :angel:  , ms_tx_legend214 :rofl: , People's Choice :twak: , ZEUS DA GOD
> :roflmao:
> *


Why?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 10:47 AM~15714384
> *:werd:  handle yo bizwax then homegirl  :ugh:  :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: don't make me pull out the drive-by! ~m


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 10:47 AM~15714381
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: MRSRIDINDRTY64  :cheesy: , King61!   , Bad Mamma Jamma :angel:  , ms_tx_legend214 :rofl: , People's Choice :twak: , ZEUS DA GOD
> :roflmao:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 19 2009, 12:47 PM~15714381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahahaha i'm cool


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 10:51 AM~15714405
> *:h5:
> hahahaha i'm cool
> *


 :nono: this is what i meant.... :420: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 11:47 AM~15714381
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: MRSRIDINDRTY64  :cheesy: , King61!   , Bad Mamma Jamma :angel:  , ms_tx_legend214 :rofl: , People's Choice :twak: , ZEUS DA GOD
> :roflmao:
> *


Hello everyone!!! M~ you're crazy, poor Tim can't catch no break from you, lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 19 2009, 10:50 AM~15714398
> *Why?
> *



cuz it's fun! ~m :biggrin: 

TRUNK HIT HARD LIKE TIMBO SLICE!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 12:51 PM~15714402
> *:buttkick:  don't make me pull out the drive-by! ~m
> *


 :uh: let me put it in non ghetto terms for you, 




Congratulations!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 10:55 AM~15714438
> *:uh:  let me put it in non ghetto terms for you,
> Congratulations!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: i knew that silly, buttkick was for the "werd" sign... :uh: 

aww...you think i'm "non ghetto"?! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *MRS*RIDINDRTY64, *Bad Mamma Jamma*

:cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 19 2009, 12:59 PM~15714479
> * :0  :roflmao: i knew that silly, buttkick was for the "werd" sign... :uh:
> 
> <span style='color:red'>aww...you think i'm "non ghetto"?!  :thumbsup: </span>
> *


i'm being nice today


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 11:06 AM~15714543
> *i'm being nice today
> *


 :0 

:angry: 

 

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


NOVEMBER 18TH! 

yesterday was a great day for me!

MAVS WON! & got a blessing in the family! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 19 2009, 11:36 AM~15714849
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NOVEMBER 18TH!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I MISS A DAY.......YALL GOT PRIMO VISITING THE THREAD TIMMAY AND ZEUS ARE JOINING IN ON THE FUN...AND...MO DID IT ALL BY HER LITTLE SELF...


:biggrin: 



ITS CAUSE YOU HAVE THAT POWER OVER PEOPLE...
LMAO :0 :biggrin:  *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 19 2009, 02:56 PM~15715675
> *SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I MISS A DAY.......YALL GOT PRIMO VISITING THE THREAD  TIMMAY AND ZEUS ARE JOINING IN ON THE FUN...AND...MO DID IT ALL BY HER LITTLE SELF...
> :biggrin:
> ITS CAUSE YOU HAVE THAT POWER OVER PEOPLE...
> ...



:yes: :yes:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 19 2009, 02:56 PM~15715675
> *SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I MISS A DAY.......YALL GOT PRIMO VISITING THE THREAD  TIMMAY AND ZEUS ARE JOINING IN ON THE FUN...AND...MO DID IT ALL BY HER LITTLE SELF...
> :biggrin:
> ITS CAUSE YOU HAVE THAT POWER OVER PEOPLE...
> ...



*LMAO

Yea Mo! *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

See all you you crazy ladies tonight.... 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 19 2009, 05:16 PM~15716969
> *See all you you crazy ladies tonight....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 







:uh: 















:biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 19 2009, 02:56 PM~15715675
> *SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I MISS A DAY.......YALL GOT PRIMO VISITING THE THREAD  TIMMAY AND ZEUS ARE JOINING IN ON THE FUN...AND...MO DID IT ALL BY HER LITTLE SELF...
> :biggrin:
> ITS CAUSE YOU HAVE THAT POWER OVER PEOPLE...
> ...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Nov 19 2009, 06:20 PM~15718223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*
<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>
O'RLY........CUS...I CANT TELL.... *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 19 2009, 05:45 PM~15718533
> *
> 
> O'RLY........CUS...I CANT TELL....
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Ole meany! ~m

:biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 19 2009, 07:45 PM~15718533
> *
> 
> O'RLY........CUS...I CANT TELL....
> *


check the times prima, i went to sleep and when i got up it was a new day in my book :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 20 2009, 02:02 AM~15723941
> *check the times prima, i went to sleep and when i got up it was a new day in my book  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*
IVE HAD THE SAME THING HAPPEN TO ME...... *

...... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 20 2009, 01:02 AM~15723941
> *check the times prima, i went to sleep and when i got up it was a new day in my book  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0

:angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 


SO GLAD ITS FINALLY FRIDAY!!!

3 DAY WEEKEND (FOR ME) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 20 2009, 08:23 AM~15724724
> *:0
> 
> :angry:
> ...



*.......YOU DIDNT UNDERSTAND HIM EITHER HUH?...LMAO!*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 20 2009, 09:11 AM~15725535
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> SO GLAD ITS FINALLY FRIDAY!!!
> 
> ...



I didnt know you had a job.... lol :biggrin: 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 20 2009, 11:46 AM~15726514
> *I didnt know you had a job.... lol  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



:0 :0 :0 



:roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 20 2009, 10:46 AM~15726514
> *I didnt know you had a job.... lol  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :0

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 20 2009, 12:46 PM~15726514
> *I didnt know you had a job.... lol  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :0 




:angry: 






:twak:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 20 2009, 02:05 PM~15728619
> *:0
> :angry:
> :twak:
> *



Not sure why but I didnt think you worked.... kinda reminds me of Tommy from the Martin show.... 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 20 2009, 03:46 PM~15729526
> *:biggrin:
> Not sure why but I didnt think you worked.... kinda reminds me of Tommy from the Martin show....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 20 2009, 05:46 PM~15729526
> *:biggrin:
> Not sure why but I didnt think you worked.... kinda reminds me of Tommy from the Martin show....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...




oh no u didnt! lmfao!

hahahahahahaha!

i always work... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 21 2009, 03:16 PM~15739013
> *oh no u didnt! lmfao!
> 
> hahahahahahaha!
> ...



Sure you do... Tommy... I mean ISELA!!!! :biggrin: 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 23 2009, 11:28 AM~15752675
> *Sure you do... Tommy... I mean ISELA!!!!  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



lmao!!!


anyways!


i'm enjoying my vacation today :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 23 2009, 10:32 AM~15752734
> *lmao!!!
> anyways!
> i'm enjoying my vacation today  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 23 2009, 01:13 PM~15755381
> *:biggrin:
> *


how was houston? did you get shumshing?! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 23 2009, 02:26 PM~15755503
> *how was houston? did you get shumshing?! ~m :biggrin:
> *


....GIRL ID HAVE TO CALL YOU AND TELL YOU ALL ABOUT IT....LETS JUST SAY THAT I WAS PROVOKED A FEW TIMES......AND I ALMOST HAD TO GET GUTTA WITH SOME BROADS..I WAS ALREADY TAKING OUT MY HOOPS AND ALL...LMAO!.. :uh: ...BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD....



AND WELL I GUESS YOU COULD SAY E HAS SOMETHING.....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

:no:

hit me up later...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey HGC...pms sent....!!! ~m


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 23 2009, 02:32 PM~15755587
> *....GIRL  ID HAVE TO CALL YOU AND TELL YOU ALL ABOUT IT....LETS JUST SAY THAT  I WAS PROVOKED A FEW TIMES......AND I ALMOST HAD TO  GET GUTTA WITH SOME BROADS..I WAS ALREADY TAKING OUT MY HOOPS AND ALL...LMAO!.. :uh: ...BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD....
> AND WELL I GUESS YOU COULD SAY E HAS SOMETHING.....
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Good morning dolls!!! One more day of work..........


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 24 2009, 09:27 AM~15764739
> *Good morning dolls!!!  One more day of work..........
> *



:h5:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

1.5 for me...early release tomorrow... ~m :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 24 2009, 09:12 AM~15764967
> *1.5 for me...early release tomorrow...  ~m :biggrin:
> *


3pm woo-hoo and then it's shopping time......... :cheesy:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 24 2009, 10:12 AM~15764967
> *1.5 for me...early release tomorrow...  ~m :biggrin:
> *



*boo*

:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

We got them tickets for ya... Who, When & Where are we supposed to drop these off at... 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

tomorrow 3pm and then 4 day weekend!!! woowoo!!!

lol & i just got back from a 3 day weekend lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 24 2009, 10:51 AM~15765266
> *We got them tickets for ya... Who, When & Where are we supposed to drop these off at...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



u can hold them til the meeting next week if you want.

if not i can meet up wit you whenever you want...i stay in south oak cliff


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 24 2009, 09:19 AM~15765485
> *south oak cliff</span></span>
> *




























J/K









I can take them to the next meeting thats cool. If you guys need them sooner let me know... I stay in OC too.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 24 2009, 09:41 AM~15765674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ole scary ass!! ~m  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 24 2009, 09:19 AM~15765485
> *u can hold them til the meeting next week if you want.
> if not i can meet up wit you whenever you want...i stay in south oak cliff</span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>aww man, we got together sunday and i still forgot to get those tix from you! i'll call you when i get off today to stop by ur house on the way home...cool? ~m


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 24 2009, 09:45 AM~15765712
> *ole scary ass!! ~m   :biggrin:
> *




Um NO!  SOC is chill to be at but them laws is the reason to dip out on the lowside. They lookin for that High Five moment... Too bad it wont be me, that still wont stop them from fuckin with me thou. lol








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 24 2009, 08:27 AM~15764739
> *Good morning dolls!!!  One more day of work..........
> *


 :biggrin: ...WORKING 6-10 TOMORROW....BUT THEN IM FREEEEE.......LOL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 24 2009, 10:41 AM~15765674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 24 2009, 01:27 PM~15767286
> *:biggrin: ...WORKING 6-10 TOMORROW....BUT THEN IM FREEEEE.......LOL
> *


Ooo-wee!!! Ready for the small vacay from work, lol!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 24 2009, 10:12 AM~15766001
> *Um NO!    SOC is chill to be at but them laws is the reason to dip out on the lowside.  They lookin for that High Five moment... Too bad it wont be me, that still wont stop them from fuckin with me thou. lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


:scrutinize: ok, like king said..you're going to have to put that into "non-ghetto" terms for me!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: haha!! just kidding! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 24 2009, 02:38 PM~15768389
> *:scrutinize: ok, like king said..you're going to have to put that into "non-ghetto" terms for me!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  haha!! just kidding! ~m  :biggrin:
> *




:rofl: 










-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 24 2009, 03:38 PM~15768389
> *:scrutinize: ok, like king said..you're going to have to put that into "non-ghetto" terms for me!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  haha!! just kidding! ~m  :biggrin:
> *


*... :uh: ..WHAT I BELIEVE THE YOUNG MAN WAS TRYING TO SAY IS THAT 

SOUTH OAK CLIFF IS A GOOD NEIGBORHOOD TO VISIT , BUT THE POLICE OFFICERS DO TEND TO BE A BIT BIASED,SO THERE FOR HE HAS REASON TO STAY CLEAR OF THAT AREA, AND THAT THE OFFICERS WOULD LIKE THIER RECOGNITION FOR BRINGING DOWN ONE OF THE "BADGUYS", AND THAT IT HOPEFULLY WONT BE HIM. ALSO THAT DOESNT MEAN THAT THEY WILL REFRAIN FROM STOPPING HIM ON WITH BOGUS ACCUSATIONS AND WHAT NOT.*




:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 24 2009, 03:34 PM~15768892
> *... :uh: ..WHAT I BELIEVE THE YOUNG MAN WAS TRYING TO SAY IS THAT
> 
> SOUTH OAK CLIFF IS A GOOD NEIGBORHOOD TO VISIT  , BUT THE POLICE OFFICERS DO TEND TO BE A BIT BIASED,SO THERE FOR HE HAS REASON TO STAY CLEAR OF THAT AREA,  AND THAT THE OFFICERS WOULD LIKE  THIER RECOGNITION FOR BRINGING DOWN ONE OF THE "BADGUYS", AND THAT IT HOPEFULLY WONT BE HIM. ALSO THAT DOESNT MEAN THAT THEY WILL  REFRAIN FROM STOPPING HIM ON WITH BOGUS ACCUSATIONS AND WHAT NOT.
> ...




Co-Sign.... :biggrin: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 




yall so crazy!!!!


 





















:biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 25 2009, 09:16 AM~15776813
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

wuzzz up people?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

What up Mr. Ortiz!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 24 2009, 05:25 PM~15770104
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> yall so crazy!!!!
> </span>
> ...




:uh: 
<span style=\'colorurple\'>
X2! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Que Onda Mi Gente.....







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Elmo, lol.....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Everyone have a great thanksgiving! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 25 2009, 09:32 AM~15776992
> *What up Mr. Ortiz!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!
<img src=\'http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz200/pepper2010_bucket/smiley-thanksgiving.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

GOD BLESS YOU & YOUR FAMILY!



-ISELA, MY DAD CHITO & FAMILY
(ESTILO CAR CLUB-DALLAS)


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 26 2009, 11:01 AM~15789305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY HGC!! ~M :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 26 2009, 11:43 PM~15794283
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY HGC!! ~M :biggrin:
> *



 thx girl! hope u had a good one!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 27 2009, 09:32 AM~15796741
> * thx girl! hope u had a good one!
> *


YUP! :yes: Had a great time wit u chicas yesterday too! This weekend, it's ON! ~m


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 28 2009, 05:21 PM~15807054
> *YUP! :yes: Had a great time wit u chicas yesterday too! This weekend, it's ON! ~m
> *


...O'RLY.....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 28 2009, 06:21 PM~15807054
> *YUP! :yes: Had a great time wit u chicas yesterday too! This weekend, it's ON! ~m
> *



:0 



:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 29 2009, 01:40 PM~15812625
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:wave: ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Nov 30 2009, 10:04 AM~15820471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Ready for friday.... cant wait to see some drunk people falling on the dance floor to oldies... lol





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 30 2009, 12:12 PM~15821373
> *Ready for friday.... cant wait to see some drunk people falling on the dance floor to oldies... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...




:0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 30 2009, 12:45 PM~15821655
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im sure we will witness all of those friday nite LOL...i'll be ready w/ my camera LMFAO!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 OMG!! I think we were doing this one Friday! Memmer...you memmer chela?! 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 30 2009, 01:38 PM~15822170
> *:0 OMG!! I think we were doing this one Friday! Memmer...you memmer chela?!
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: :nono:

it was this one...










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 30 2009, 12:04 PM~15822419
> *it was this one...
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 

not me!! i'm *non-ghetto* remember!! ~m :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello bombshells.............. :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 30 2009, 02:00 PM~15822871
> *Hello bombshells..............  :cheesy:
> *



*ON CUE*...........OH HEY ....LOL 


:roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 30 2009, 02:43 PM~15823209
> **ON CUE*...........OH HEY ....LOL
> :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Nov 30 2009, 02:51 PM~15822800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

good morning ladies! ~m  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 1 2009, 09:26 AM~15831478
> *good morning ladies! ~m   :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 1 2009, 08:26 AM~15831478
> *good morning ladies! ~m   :biggrin:
> *


HEY MO


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Reminder: ULA Christmas Tickets will NOT be sold at the door. You will have to be on the guestlist to get in. *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 1 2009, 09:33 AM~15831847
> *Reminder: ULA Christmas Tickets will NOT be sold at the door.  You will have to be on the guestlist to get in.
> *



DO YOU HAVE MY NAME ON THE LIST?...


JOSEFINA MARIA ESPERANZA CONCHITA DE LAS PALMAS DE LOS REYES DE LUNA....


LMAO!...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Get the stilettos ready ladies.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 1 2009, 10:33 AM~15831847
> *Reminder: ULA Christmas Tickets will NOT be sold at the door.  You will have to be on the guestlist to get in.
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2009, 10:00 AM~15832027
> *
> *


Your's is on there! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2009, 11:00 AM~15832027
> *
> *



you're on the guest list!!! duh!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Dec 1 2009, 08:46 AM~15831935
> *
> DO YOU HAVE MY NAME ON THE LIST?...
> JOSEFINA MARIA ESPERANZA CONCHITA DE LAS PALMAS DE LOS REYES DE LUNA....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 1 2009, 08:58 AM~15832014
> *Get the stilettos ready ladies.......... :biggrin:
> *


:yes: had to break them in this past weekend! ~m :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 1 2009, 12:10 PM~15833249
> *:yes: had to break them in this past weekend! ~m :0  :biggrin:
> *


Oh yea I remember, very cute!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

"CUTIE PIE 64 RAG" COMIN ON THA SCENE *TOO* SOON FOR THE LOVE OF MY LIFE, MY WIFE!!!!!

:scrutinize: 

:tongue: 

:x:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 1 2009, 01:18 PM~15833333
> *"CUTIE PIE 64 RAG" COMIN ON THA SCENE TOO SOON FOR THE LOVE OF MY LIFE, MY WIFE!!!!!
> 
> :scrutinize:
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 1 2009, 02:07 PM~15834826
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: i know huh?! ~m


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Can we still buy tickets thursday at the ula meeting?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 1 2009, 09:58 AM~15832014
> *Get the stilettos ready ladies.......... :biggrin:
> *


stilettos.....YUMMY...... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning everyone.......SNOW outside!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 2 2009, 10:03 AM~15843356
> *Morning everyone.......SNOW outside!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 2 2009, 08:03 AM~15843356
> *Morning everyone.......SNOW outside!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: pretty! ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 24 2009, 10:40 AM~15766859
> *
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 1 2009, 08:33 PM~15837683
> *Can we still buy tickets thursday at the ula meeting?
> *



*PM the extra number of people *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Almost Friday, cold one too!!! Brrrh....


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*VIP Completely sold out!!!!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 3 2009, 09:52 AM~15857247
> *VIP Completely sold out!!!!
> *


WOO-HOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 3 2009, 10:52 AM~15857247
> *VIP Completely sold out!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THATS ALOT OF $$$$$$ FOR THE ULA!!!!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 3 2009, 08:52 AM~15857247
> *VIP Completely sold out!!!!
> *


MUST BE NICE!!!!










Too Bad for ME?!?!?!?! Im on....















-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 1 2009, 08:33 AM~15831847
> *Reminder: ULA Christmas Tickets will NOT be sold at the door.  You will have to be on the guestlist to get in.
> *


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 09:19 AM~15857460
> *:0  :0  :0 THATS ALOT OF $$$$$$ FOR THE ULA!!!!!
> *



:0 Sure IS


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure is and good things for the new year...............


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 09:23 AM~15857493
> *MUST BE NICE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 30 2009, 09:11 AM~15820850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Dec 3 2009, 10:52 AM~15857247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 3 2009, 01:08 PM~15858503
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 3 2009, 11:09 AM~15858523
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 3 2009, 12:09 PM~15858509
> *:yes: ALREADY CAN START WORKING ON ULA EVENTS FOR 2010!! LIKE EASTER!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 3 2009, 12:19 PM~15858654
> *
> *


It's going to be jumpin in there! :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

2 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214

:wave: See you tonight missy!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 3 2009, 01:09 PM~15858509
> *:0
> 
> WOOWOO!!</span>
> ...



I know that park fee and deposit is no joke!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 3 2009, 11:24 AM~15858720


 :cheesy: :wave: ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:cheesy: erbody got a dress?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 3 2009, 12:29 PM~15858784
> *:cheesy: erbody got a dress?
> *


But of course I do, lol... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, RIDINDRTY64*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Dec 3 2009, 01:19 PM~15858654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: :nono:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Dec 3 2009, 01:25 PM~15858737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey! Yes got my dress!! Just need to find one more accessory...*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 3 2009, 11:33 AM~15858832
> *:nono: :nono:
> *



:angry:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 3 2009, 01:35 PM~15858865
> *:angry:
> *



ORIGINAL OUTFIT FAILED DONT STRESS ME OUT EVEN MORE 


STILL GOT THIS AFTERNOON AND TOMORROW MORNING :uh:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 3 2009, 12:37 PM~15858888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang this song just makes want to go to Calle Ocho, Fl. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 3 2009, 12:37 PM~15858890
> *ORIGINAL OUTFIT FAILED DONT STRESS ME OUT EVEN MORE
> STILL GOT THIS AFTERNOON AND TOMORROW MORNING  :uh: </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Don't stress! Still time...


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 01:30 PM~15858794
> *But of course I do, lol...  :biggrin:
> *



*Dont you have like 2?? *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 3 2009, 12:40 PM~15858935
> *Dont you have like 2??
> *


Hey, shhh!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 3 2009, 01:37 PM~15858890
> *ORIGINAL OUTFIT FAILED DONT STRESS ME OUT EVEN MORE
> STILL GOT THIS AFTERNOON AND TOMORROW MORNING  :uh: </span>
> *





*<span style=\'color:#000485\'>Yea Im sure you'll find something**  *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 01:42 PM~15858964
> *Hey, shhh!!!
> *



*tee hee*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 11:39 AM~15858920
> *Don't stress!  Still time...
> *


 :0 X2! My bad! ~m :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

i think HGC should call in sick tomorrow!! ~m




















































































































































then we could miraculously recover in the evening just in time to PARTY!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Dec 3 2009, 01:39 PM~15858920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :uh: :uh: bout to head to the store during lunch too


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Gotta feeling its gonna look like this.... :biggrin: 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 3 2009, 01:52 PM~15859084
> *i think HGC should call in sick tomorrow!! ~m
> then we could miraculously recover in the evening just in time to PARTY!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 me and my best friends used to do that lol...not go to school and somehow meet up during the day at the mall  


we got shopping $$$ from doing those stupid surveys @ the mall lmao!


oh yea im already off tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 01:53 PM~15859100
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 


u & lil mama? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

*THE PARTY DON'T START TIL HGC WALKS IN!! *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Dec 3 2009, 11:53 AM~15859100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Dec 3 2009, 11:55 AM~15859126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :no:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 3 2009, 12:57 PM~15859155
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lil momma is going to be like, look here I said to dance with me and hold me this way, damn it, lol!!! J/P


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

naw...he'll be too scared to dance! this is him... hno: 


:roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Dec 3 2009, 12:00 PM~15859193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont like to dance... Not my style... I likes to hold up the infastructure to insure saftey of the party goers..... :biggrin: 


Id hate to see dirty 












lol





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 01:53 PM~15859100
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*I dont like that zues! * :angry:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

And ladies... leave this hairdoo in the 80's & 90's please... 














 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

zeus and people's choice!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 02:08 PM~15859302
> *And ladies... leave this hairdoo in the 80's & 90's please...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 12:08 PM~15859302
> *And ladies... leave this hairdoo in the 80's & 90's please...
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: WHY?! THAT STYLE IS COMING BACK!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Haven't you heard of the "BUMP-ITS"?

:roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 3 2009, 02:12 PM~15859343
> *:angry:  WHY?! THAT STYLE IS COMING BACK!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: USED TO LOVE ME A CHOLA!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 02:08 PM~15859302
> *And ladies... leave this hairdoo in the 80's & 90's please...
> 
> 
> ...



*Damn it!*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 3 2009, 12:15 PM~15859393
> *Damn it!
> *


i know huh?! can't never do NOTHIN!! ~m


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 3 2009, 02:15 PM~15859393
> *Damn it!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 3 2009, 02:23 PM~15859479
> *i know huh?! can't never do NOTHIN!! ~m
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 01:06 PM~15859279
> *I dont like to dance... Not my style... I likes to hold up the infastructure to insure saftey of the party goers.....  :biggrin:
> Id hate to see dirty
> 
> ...


If only the fellas could look good in these, too bad most are out of shape,lol! :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 02:40 PM~15859706
> *If only the fellas could look good in these, too bad most are out of shape,lol!  :biggrin:
> *



*Ouch!*
:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 3 2009, 01:42 PM~15859724
> *Ouch!
> :biggrin:
> *


I was kidding, lol!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 3 2009, 02:10 PM~15859318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WATCH IT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 02:40 PM~15859706
> *If only the fellas could look good in these, too bad most are out of shape,lol!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 3 2009, 02:18 PM~15860110
> *:0
> *


Oh dayum you too! I'm only kidding, geeze, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Dec 3 2009, 02:00 PM~15859193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 3 2009, 02:30 PM~15860219


All the stress and you found one, lol!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Dec 3 2009, 03:34 PM~15860256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: at the last store we stopped at...and 30 mins late back from lunch lmao! that line to check out was LONG! i found a lot of nice dresses there might have to go back


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 12:40 PM~15859706
> *If only the fellas could look good in these, too bad most are out of shape,lol!   :biggrin:
> *



Hey round is a shape!!!!! :uh: :biggrin: 














Good thing its not my style... ha  







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 02:38 PM~15860293
> *Hey round is a shape!!!!!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yea you're right, it is a shape but ummm.........Well................


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 01:45 PM~15860351
> *Yea you're right, it is a shape but ummm.........Well................
> *




Let me add some more 
................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



cause you seem speechless... 


:roflmao: 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 02:47 PM~15860376
> *Let me add some more
> ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> cause you seem speechless...
> ...


Lmao! Yup yup!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Well believe it or not Im ready for the party... I want to see some ULA Peeps act a fool... :biggrin: 

Some....

Drunk 

Falling

But 

Never

Spilling 

Their 

Drinks

Messicans....  



OH and Peeps C doing the kid n play dance... lol







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 03:00 PM~15860491
> *Well believe it or not Im ready for the party... I want to see some ULA Peeps act a fool...  :biggrin:
> 
> Some....
> ...


Hahahaha! I'm with ya on the that one but I might be one of the ones spilling my drink, lol! I think not, too good to waste spilling, lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 04:00 PM~15860491
> *Well believe it or not Im ready for the party... I want to see some ULA Peeps act a fool...  :biggrin:
> 
> Some....
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: 


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 02:40 PM~15859706
> *If only the fellas could look good in these, too bad most are out of shape,lol!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:  :guns: :banghead: :nicoderm: :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 03:07 PM~15860533
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:    :guns:  :banghead:  :nicoderm:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You too! Lol!  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 3 2009, 04:09 PM~15860548
> *You too!  Lol!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Chris and Cookie going too!! :cheesy: :cheesy: See yall tonight!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: theoso8, ms_tx_legend214, Loco 61


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 03:10 PM~15860560
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Chris and Cookie going too!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  See yall tonight!!!
> *


I already knew, seen them last Friday nikka!!! See you later...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

PARTY DON'T START TIL *HGC* WALKS IN


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Dec 3 2009, 04:10 PM~15860560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: good times!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

beeer


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 3 2009, 01:08 PM~15859302
> *And ladies... leave this hairdoo in the 80's & 90's please...
> 
> 
> ...


... :0 ........LADY ~E.




BACK IN THE DAY






LMAO! ...J/K


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Dec 3 2009, 04:25 PM~15860711
> *... :0 ........LADY ~E.
> BACK IN THE DAY
> LMAO!  ...J/K
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz+Dec 3 2009, 03:23 PM~15860697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it, lol!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess that pic brought back some memories huh... lol













Still leave that doo at home in the dvd player before your come to party!!!!!



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

where is everyone hiding at today?</span></span>


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 4 2009, 10:44 AM~15869596
> *where is everyone hiding at today?</span></span></span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Oh it's on tonight!!! 
:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 4 2009, 11:45 AM~15869608
> *Oh it's on tonight!!!
> :wave:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 4 2009, 12:05 PM~15869792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 4 2009, 11:05 AM~15869792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup yup!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 4 2009, 11:26 AM~15869947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Beeeeeer


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 4 2009, 11:35 AM~15870032
> *Beeeeeer
> *


Plenty of it and shots to go round! You seen the patron bottles last nite, lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Ill be waiting tonight!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 4 2009, 12:36 PM~15870050
> *Plenty of it and shots to go round!  You seen the patron bottles last nite, lol!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 4 2009, 12:36 PM~15870050
> *Plenty of it and shots to go round on me!  You seen the patron bottles last nite, lol!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 4 2009, 11:43 AM~15870122
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hahaha!!! You're crizazy nikka..... :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 4 2009, 12:36 PM~15870050
> *Plenty of it and shots to go round!  You seen the patron bottles last nite, lol!  :cheesy:
> *




:yes:  i started last nite :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 4 2009, 11:46 AM~15870160
> *:yes:  i started last nite</span>  :0
> <img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/isela/47135004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>I saw you heading out on the hwy, lol! I had my vice crown, last nite too, get it started early!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 4 2009, 12:50 PM~15870186
> *I saw you heading out on the hwy, lol! I had my vice crown, last nite too, get it started early!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 



:yes:

yup yup i went to meet up wit my dad and some of the guys @ tha bar in tha hood :biggrin: 


got free shots in exchange for last beers...bar had to make a beer run...ran out of budlight (TWICE) :nono: :nono:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 4 2009, 11:53 AM~15870217
> *:0
> :yes:
> 
> ...


I figured when I saw you make that exitl! Dayum 2x's they ran out, lol! So did the shots help you any!?!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

TGIF :yes:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Dec 4 2009, 12:55 PM~15870240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

HOTTEST CHRISTMAS GIFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 4 2009, 12:17 PM~15871185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 4 2009, 12:56 PM~15870924
> *at that moment....YES...but now im back to sick again
> 
> oh well more SHOTS tonite!
> ...


:yes:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 4 2009, 01:12 PM~15871735
> *:yes:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 4 2009, 01:26 PM~15871857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG TIME FAIL!!! OUCH!!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Some of you are going to need one saturday morning... LA CRUDA is a biatch!!!! lol







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 4 2009, 01:30 PM~15871891
> *Some of you are going to need one saturday morning... LA CRUDA is a biatch!!!! lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



NOT IT!! i called it first! ~m


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone know who will be the santa this year....? just want to make sure he doesnt end up like this...

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/










:cheesy: 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 4 2009, 01:35 PM~15871936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 4 2009, 02:30 PM~15871891
> *Some of you are going to need one saturday morning... LA CRUDA is a biatch!!!! lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Tequila in the morning, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 4 2009, 02:00 PM~15872154
> *Tequila in the morning, lol!  :biggrin:
> *




One down... 




Who else is going to be taking the morning Cruda remedy.... lol








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

chela!

:0 

 

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Dec 4 2009, 04:18 PM~15872286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

:yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 5 2009, 08:07 AM~15879256
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



_*X2!!*_ :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

My Wife An I Had A Great Time Thanks For The Hospitality  
I Also Want To Say Thanks To Isela And Joe Frm Techniques


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 5 2009, 09:41 AM~15879643
> *My Wife An I Had A Great Time Thanks For The Hospitality
> I Also Want To Say Thanks To Isela And Joe Frm Techniques
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 4 2009, 02:18 PM~15872286
> *One down...
> Who else is going to be taking the morning Cruda remedy.... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


 Me! I almost didnt make the toy drive at Arkadia Elementary :uh:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

anyone has any pics from last night


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 5 2009, 11:41 AM~15879643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: bout to post mine...not too many tho


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you to everybody that came to the 7th Annual Christmas Party!!

*Thank you to:*
Texas Ranflas
Down II Clown
Garland’s Finest
ULC
Rollerz Only
Intokablez
D.Bar
Dallas Lowriders
Mellow KingS
Innovative Visionz
Subliminal
Unique Karz
Yes Sir Down South 
Jokerz
Unlimited
Principales
Ghetto Dreams
Frost Customs
LM Customs
Estilo
Techniques
LoLow’s
Wego
Simply Stunnin


*VIP*
Phaylanx
Mirage
D-Town Bombs
Torres Empire
Bad Boyz


Thank you Estilo for providing the delicious cake! 


All the awards given to:

_Businesses:_
Torres Empire
D.Bar
Ok Sports Bar

_Individuals_
Luis Morales
Jose Tenorio (lil Joe)
Jimmy Lujan

_Car Clubs_
Down II Clown
Principales
Jokerz


And the great gifts donated:

2 $25 gift cards to Walmart (donated by Down II Clown)
2 Fossil Watches (donated by Chilo Intokablez)
4 concert tickets to see Ramon Ayala ($400 worth donated by Ok Sports Bar)
$100 worth tattoo work (donated by Lance Subliminal)
$40 Gift Card to O'Reilly’s Auto Parts 
2 McDonalds meals, 1 happy meal & 2 coffees (donated by Unique Carz –Gabby)
2 $50 O’Reilly’s Auto Parts (donated by Unlimited)
30 days worth of free coffee at McDonalds (donated by Unique Carz –Gabby)
Victoria Secret gift set (donated by Marisol :biggrin: )
2 custom painted skateboards (donated by Torres Empire)
Waterless carwash kit (donated by Unique Carz –Gabby)
2 sets of 4 AMC movie passes (donated by Simply Stunnin Zeus)
2 $25 gift drink certificates to the D. Bar (donated by D.Bar)
*And the best donation that everybody wanted-The Patron Gift set (donated the one and only Tim-People's Choice, Wego Tour, Torres Empire, etc, etc)*
And 5 Free 2010 Memberships to the ULA (donated by ULA)


And thanks to Low Profile Entertainment for being the djs.

Thank you to the ULA cabinet for putting all this together:

Joe Ruiz
Isela 
Tim (People's Choice)
Frost
Chilo
Zeus

Hope to see everybody next year!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

It's ZEUS....... E before the U ........ :biggrin: 


I had a good time food was good. Thanks to Marisol for working so hard putting together such a great event. 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 6 2009, 09:16 AM~15886892
> *It's ZEUS....... E before the U ........  :biggrin:
> I had a good time food was good. Thanks to Marisol for working so hard putting together such a great event.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...



*LOL sorry! I knew I was going to mis spell something! Fixed it :biggrin: *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 5 2009, 07:51 PM~15883733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS ULA


----------



## Lamuneca10580 (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lamuneca10580_@Dec 6 2009, 02:06 PM~15888410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE Cindys Dress!!!


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

*I had a GREAT time...Everyone looked good all dressed up. I couldnt recongnize so people after they fixed them selves up..THey clean up well...LOL. Everyone looked great...Cant wait for the next one**.... * :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh yess, we had a great time also!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 5 2009, 11:47 PM~15884773
> *Thank you to everybody that came to the 7th Annual Christmas Party!!
> 
> Thank you to:
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, u missed out foo!!!</span>


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Had a good time!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice Pics... Next year will be even better... 



Should be a Black and White theme event thou, to make everyone look more EXQUISITE!!!!! 






-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Dec 6 2009, 01:15 PM~15888487
> *LOVE Cindys Dress!!!
> *


Thanks Niki! :cheesy:


----------



## gabby (Nov 1, 2008)

Sam I loved them Shoes...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 7 2009, 08:03 AM~15896883
> *Nice Pics... Next year will be even better...
> Should be a Black and White theme event thou, to make everyone look more EXQUISITE!!!!!
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


That sounds cool!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Peeps C' was looking like a Mississippi Pimp on friday night... lol 




you just needed your....














-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 7 2009, 09:41 AM~15898040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lil Momma is cheesing pretty hard.... lol







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD+Dec 7 2009, 10:43 AM~15898056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay it's for a good reason!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I know... It looks nice all that time with them braces paid off.... lol







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 7 2009, 10:49 AM~15898128
> *I know... It looks nice all that time with them braces paid off.... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 7 2009, 11:49 AM~15898128
> *I know... It looks nice all that time with them braces paid off.... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: ya crazy


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 7 2009, 10:59 AM~15898804
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: ya crazy
> *



Not Crazy..... Just Brutually Honest!!!!.... :biggrin: 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

MORE PICS FROM PARTY COURTESY OF FIRST LADY OF ESTILO (TERESA) :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

THANKS BUNCHES FOR TAKING THIS PIC! My fav! ~M</span> :biggrin: </span>


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 7 2009, 01:16 PM~15900284
> *THANKS BUNCHES FOR TAKING THIS PIC! My fav! ~M</span> :biggrin: </span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 7 2009, 03:16 PM~15900284
> *THANKS BUNCHES FOR TAKING THIS PIC! My fav! ~M</span> :biggrin: </span>
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 10 2009, 09:29 AM~15935295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 







*HGC!*


:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 10 2009, 07:29 AM~15935295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

I LOVE IT!! :cheesy: 

What about the other one? ~m


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 10 2009, 08:29 AM~15935295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

*Good times............*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 10 2009, 09:45 AM~15935375
> *:0
> 
> I LOVE IT!!  :cheesy:
> ...



*um...I only bought this one...* :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 10 2009, 08:54 AM~15935435
> *um...I only bought this one... :biggrin:
> *


Ms. Thang has the other one, lol!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry i have BOTH...i'll scan it tonite! if i can find my scanner underneath all them toys in my room!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 10 2009, 09:20 AM~15935942
> *sorry i have BOTH...i'll scan it tonite! if i can find my scanner underneath all them toys in my room!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 10 2009, 10:20 AM~15935942
> *sorry i have BOTH...i'll scan it tonite! if i can find my scanner underneath all them toys in my room!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

ULA Christmas Toy Drive 2009, Sunday December 13th. - Dallas,Texas


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Dec 10 2009, 11:06 AM~15936333
> *ULA Christmas Toy Drive 2009, Sunday December 13th. - Dallas,Texas
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:| ~m


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------

